# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  بيان الخطأ في وقت صلاتي العشاء والفجر

## محمّد الأمين

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

سبق وناقشنا منذ سنتين أو أكثر هذا الموضوع، وبينا بالأدلة الواضحة أن التوقيت المعمول به في البلاد الإسلامية خطأ. حيث يعتمد أن وقت العشاء أو وقت الفجر يبتدأ عندما تصبح الشمس 18 درجة تحت الأفق (على خلاف طفيف بين التقاويم).

الجديد في الأمر أني وجدت المزيد من الأبحاث حول هذا الموضوع. فوجدت أبحاثاً غربية كثيرة، وهي وإن كانت لا تتطرق للمفهوم الشرعي لصلاة المسلمين، لكنها تعنى بالكلام عن الضوء المتشتت وتغير لون الأفق. كما اطلعت على عدة دراسات للمسلمين، منها دراسة أعدها مجموعة من شباب المسلمين في بريطانيا، حيث قاموا بمراقبة مستمرة للأفقين الأحمر والأبيض على مدار سنة، وسجلوا أوقات غياب الشفق. والغريب أن الدراسة على الرغم من قدمها (1988) لم تنتشر في العالم الإسلامي، رغم الأهمية البالغة لها.

والدراسة تثبت غياب الشفقين قبل توقيت أم القرى بل قبل توقيت إسنا (15 درجة). وقمت بنفسي بمراقبة الشفق، وحصلت على نتائج قريبة جداً من النتائج التي وصلوا إليها. والتقطت أيضاً صوراً للشفق عند اختفاءه. وللحديث تتمة إن شاء الله.

----------


## محمّد الأمين

هذا وأنا أعمل منذ عدة سنين على كتاب جمعت فيه أقوالاً كثيرة في هذه المسالة لعديد من الفقهاء ومن علماء الفلك، واطلعت على عدد كبير من الدراسات، منها الجماعي ومنها الإفرادي ومنها الأكاديمي. وقد كاد يطبع لولا ظروف شخصية شغلتني عنه. ثم حصلت منذ فترة قريبة من فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس على دراسة علمية فلكية، بعنوان «مشروع دارسة الشفق» (التقرير النهائي، 95 صفحة). قام به معهد بحوث الفلك والجيوفيزياء في مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية سنة 1426هـ (2005م)، بناء على توجيه من عبد العزيز آل الشيخ مفتي المملكة، وصالح آل الشيخ وزير الشؤون الدينية، وبناء على طلب من لجنة تقويم أم القرى. وقد شارك في هذا البحث أفاضل من علماء الدين والفلك. ومن خبرتي في هذا المجال واطلاعي على الكثير من الأبحاث الأخرى أقول أن هذه الدراسة هي من أهم الدراسات لقضية الفجر وأدقها. وتميزت الدراسة بالتجرد، والميدانية، والشرعية، والفلكية، والعلمية، والتجارب المتكررة. وإن المسلم ليفتخر أن يجد مثل هذه الدراسات المتجردة، والدقيقة عند المسلمين.

أعضاء اللجنة التي قامت بالدراسة:
الباحث الرئيس: د. زكي بن عبدالرحمن المصطفى، أستاذ علم الفلك المساعد ورئيس قسم الفلك مساعد المشرف على معهد بحوث الفلك والجيوفيزياء.
المشاركون في البحث: د. أيمن بن سعيد كردي، أستاذ علم الفلك المساعد. عبدالعزيز بن سلطان المرمش، باحث فلكي في معهد بحوث الفلك والجيوفيزياء. معتز نائل كردي، باحث فلكي في معهد بحوث الفلك والجيوفيزياء. د. سعد بن تركي الخثلان، عضو هيئة التدريس في جامعة الإمام، ممثل رئاسة إدارة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء. محمد بن سعد الخرجي، رئيس كتابة عدل الأولى بالرياض، ممثل وزارة العدل. عبدالرحمن بن غنام الغنام، وكيل الوزارة المساعد لشؤون الدعوة والإرشاد، ممثل وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية. صالح بن عثمان الصالح، متعاون. وقد خرج مع اللجنة -كما في بعض التواقيع على المحاضر- بعض المتطوعين منهم الدكتور علي الشبل وعبد الله التركي وعبد الله بن سليمان المهنا. كما تلقت دعماً من عدد من الشخصيات العلمية.

ملخص البحث

في دراسة تعد الأولى من نوعها على الصعيد العالمي، اشترك في تنفيذها عدد من المختصين في علم الفلك بالإضافة إلى مختصين شرعيين يمثلون الجهات الشرعية في المملكة العربية السعودية، وتمت دراسة تحديد الوقت الحقيقي لبدايات الفجر الصادق (الشفق الشرعي) والتي أعطت قيم تواجد الشمس تحت الأفق ترواحت بين 14.0 درجة و 15.1 بمتوسط 14.6 درجة وانحراف معياري 0.3 درجة. ولقد تمت هذه الدراسة في منطقة معزولة عن التأثيرات الضوئية -التي تؤثر حتما في النتائج- لمدة عام كامل. كما تم استخدام العين البشرية كمحدد أساسي للدراسة، بالإضافة إلى آلات تصوير عالية الحساسية للمقارنة.

وهذه المرحلة رصدت في عرق الحمراني في صحراء الدهناء على بعد 170 كلم من الرياض. وقد تم الرصد لمدة يومين من كل شهر في فترتين مسائية بعد غروب الشمس إلى وقت صلاة العشاء، وبعد منتصف الليل إلى شروق الشمس. وذلك لضمان تغطية كافة فصول السنة، وما يحدث فيها من تقلبات جوية تؤثر على على الرصد وبالتالي تؤثر على دالة الشفق. وكانت بداية الرصد أن يتم الرصد والتدوين بشكل جماعي. لكن خشية أن يكون هناك تأثير من بعض الراصدين على الآخر، تم استخدام الرصد الفردي المتفرق والمتباعد. ومن ثم تمت المقارنة بين نتائج الرصد، والتي أعطت مؤشرا على دقة الرصد وعلى توافق في عملية تحديد الشفق وذلك عن طريق الوصف. وقد اتبع في الرصد الفردي بأن يعطى كل راصد شنطة تحتوي على ساعة مغايرة مختلفة عن التوقيت الفعلي ومعروف فرقها عن التوقيت الحقيقي (التوقيت في هذه الساعات مختلف وغير مطابق للآخرين) ومن ثم يقوم كل راصد بتدوين هذه المشاهدات في ملف خاص يسلم للمبرمج بعد انتهاء عملية الرصد. وتم الاستعانة بعدد من الأجهزة المساعدة من آلات التصوير عالية الدقة وأجهزة المساحة الجغرافية.

وجاء في ص10 من البحث: معظم التقاويم تدخل وقت صلاة الفجر قبل الوقت الشرعي له ومنها تقويم أم القرى الذي ظهر لنا -بعد البحث والاستقصاء- أن سبب الإشكالية فيه -فيما يتعلق بوقت صلاة الفجر- هو اشتباه الفجر الكاذب بالفجر الصادق عند من قام بإعداده، حيث لم نجد أساساً مكتوبا للتقويم -بعد البحث والاستقصاء-. وقد أمكن اللقاء بمعد التقويم سابقا د. فضل نور الذي أفاد بأنه أعد التقويم بناء على ما ظهر له، وليس لديه أي أساس مكتوب. ومن خلال الحديث معه ومحاورته تبين أنه لا يميز بين الفجر الكاذب والصداق على وجه دقيق، حيث أعد التقويم على أول إضاءة تجاه الشرق في الغالب أي على درجة 18. وبعد عشر سنوات قدمه إلى درجة 19 احتياطا! وقد تم إعداد محضر مفصل لمقابلته. ونحوه في ص41.

وقد أسفرت الدراسة عن الأمور التالية: 
- أن واضع تقويم أم القرى ليس لديه علم شرعي، فهو لا يفرق بين الفجر الكاذب، والفجرالصادق. ولهذا وضع وقت الفجر في التقويم على توقيت قريب من الفجر الكاذب حسب إفادته. وهذا خطأ شرعي واضح، فإن وقت الفجر الذي يحرم به الصيام، ويبيح الصلاة هو الفجر الصادق.
- أن واضع التقويم قدم وقت الفجر بهواه مقدار درجة وهي تعادل 4- 4.45 دقيقة، وذلك حيطة منه للصيام، فوقع فيما هو أخطر منه، وهو تقديم صلاة الفجر.
- أن الفجر الكاذب الذي وضع عليه التقويم متقدم على الصادق بنحو عشرين دقيقة (بتوقيت الرياض)، يزيد وينقص نحو خمس دقائق، وذلك حسب طول الليل، والنهار، وقصرهما.

قال الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس: "ومن طالع البحث لا يشك في صحة نتائجه البتة"، وهو كما قال وفقه الله.

----------


## عبد المحسن بن عبد الرحمن

أخي الكريم محمد الأمين حفظه الله 
تحية طيبة ..
بالنسبة لهذه البحث التي تذكر ، فقد ذكر الدكتور زكي المصطفى الباحث الرئيس لمشروع دراسة الشفق في جريدة الرياض : 5- يتضح لي من خلال التجرية والممارسة انه متى ما كان تعريف دخول الفجر الكاذب والفجر الصادق هو نفس التعريف الوارد في فتوى المجمع الفقهي برئاسة سماحة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله في دورته التاسعة عام 1406ه فإن الحسابات المعمول بها حالياً قد لا تتغير بشكل ملموس.  نأمل أن يكون في ما أشرنا إليه توضيح للالتباس أو سوء الفهم.  والله من وراء القصد..  اهـ
وقد استاء سماحة المفتي الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ حفظه الله ، من أحد المشايخ الفضلاء ، وهو يعلن في المساجد والمحاضرات العامة ، بأن التقويم غير صائب في دخول وقت الفجر ، وأن صلاتهم باطلة ، وليس عليهم أن يمسكوا عند أذان الفجر ، وأن لهم فسحة في أن يأكلوا ويشربوا إلى 18 دقيقة أو 20 دقيقة ، فاستدعاه في مكتبه بالإفتاء وأنكر عليه ، ومنعه من نشر هذا الكلام .
بقي يا إخواني أن أقول إن الخوض في هذه المسائل لا يحسن أن تكون في منتديات الإنترنت أو أن تشاع وتذاع في المساجد والأماكن العامة ، لأن هذا يحدث بلبلة لدى الناس ، وربما تسبب ذلك في حدوث ما لا تحمد عقباه من التفرق والاختلاف ، لا سيما وأن الحرمين الشريفين تقام فيهما صلاة الفجر بعد الأذان بخمس دقائق كما هو في بعض الأوقات ، فما رأيكم في هذا أتبطلون صلوات الناس في الحرمين وغيرهما ، وإن قلت لا نبطلها لأنهم عوام ولا يدركون ذلك ، فما البال بالعلماء ، أهم لا يدركون ذلك أيضا وهم يصلون في الحرمين ، وهل أئمة الحرمين لا يدركونه أيضا ، وهم من يقتدي الناس بهم ، ألأمر جد خطير وإشاعة ذلك لا أراها مناسبة أبدا . ولم العجلة في هذه الأمور ، فإن كان ما يشاع في ذلك صحيحا فولاة الأمر من العلماء والحكام سيقيمونه على الصواب ، وإن كان مجرد شائعات ، وأن تلك البحوث المكتوبة لم تكن صائبة ، فالحمد لله أننا لم نكن من الذين تعجلوا فيه .
شيخنا ابن باز قال إن التقويم صحيح بإرسال الثقات ونظرهم .
سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ، كذلك يقول .
الشيخ صالح الفوزان عضو اللجنة الدائمة خرج بنفسه ورأى أن التقويم الحالي صحيح .
الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين يقول : من قال إن الفارق ثلث ساعة فهذه مبالغة لا تصح والذي نراه أن التقويم الذي بين يدي الناس الآن فيه تقديم خمس دقائق في الفجر خاصة اهـ
فإذا كان هؤلاء العلماء على هذا الرأي ، فهل ترى أن نتركهم ، ونأخذ بآراء غيرهم ، لا سيما وأن الموضوع متعلق بأمر من أمور العامة المتعلقة بالأمة أجمع .
لا أظنك تقول اترك هؤلاء وخذ بقول غيرهم .
هذا ما بادا لي في الموضوع وودت طرحه ، وإني أتقبل النقد الهادف البناء ، بأسلوب هادئ غير متوتر ، وكلنا نطلب الحق ، فالحق أحق أن يتبع .
أسأل الله لك التوفيق أخي محمد ، وأن يبارك في عملك وعمرك ، إنه جواد كريم .

----------


## هالة

أخي الكريم محمد الأمين و عليكم بمثل تحيتك الطّيبة

فوددت أن أتقدم لك بالشكر حول ما ذكرته في هذه المسألة 

فقبل مدة استفاد اخوتي من بحث لك وضع في منتدى أهل الحديث حول هذه المسألة و قد عملوا تحقيق في هذه المسألة

فثبت عندنا بأنّ كثير من المساجد في الجزائر بناءا على التوقيت المعمول به في البلاد لا يتم آداء صلاة الصبح فيها في الوقت الصحيح

و أذكر أنّ هناك مشايخ عندنا يفتون بأنّ صلاة الصبح ينبغي أن تصلى بعد حوالي نصف ساعة من الآذان و قد طبق هذا الأمر عندنا في بعض المساجد

لذا فالذي أراه أنّه ينبغي أن يشاع مثل هذه البحوث لكي تؤدى صلوات المسلمين في الوقت الصحيح

و بالمناسبة فقد ذكر الشيخ محمد ناصر الدّين الألباني في سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيح بعض الدول فيها هذا المشكل من بينها الجزائر بل حتى ذكر بعض المدن السعودية

فهذا المشكل عالمي مما يستدعي الكثير من الهمّة في التوعية

خصوصا إذا علمنا بأنّ بعض من الشباب قد ترك صلاة الصبح في المسجد و ليس العيب فيهم و إنّما العيب في من تهاون في تحديد الوقت أو اعتمد على نظريات غير صحيحة

بل هناك من ذهب إلى أبعد من هذا فأذكر أنّ شابا ترك صلاة الصبح جماعة في المسجد الحرام بمكّة 

و أذكر أني تكلمت مع فلكي ممن يعملون في مجال تحديد أوقات الصلاة فأخبرني بأنّ الأفق المعتمد عليه في تحديد الفجر الصادق هو ما كان على مستوى سطح البحر ؟!

فهذا من بين المشاكل في تحديد الأوقات فالمشكل ليس فقط اعتمادهم على نظرية كون الشمس 18 درجة تحت الأفق و إنّما هناك إشكال آخر عند البعض هو عدم معرفتهم الأفق المعرفة الصحيحة

و منذ متى كان الأفق في الشرع أو في اللغة العربية هو ما كان على مستوى سطح البحر ؟!

فالمسألة ليس من الهيّن تجاهلها

لذا فأنا أحثك أخي الكريم محمد الأمين على الإجتهاد في بحتك و إظهاره بأحسن حلّة و طباعته 

و ربنا يوفقك

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد لله رب العالمين.

وبعد

شكر الله لك أخي  الكريم  هذا الجهد في البيان  و الله إنني قد  عانيت من نفس المشكل 

ولا أدري  لماذا  يعتذر  دائما   بالبلبلة و فتنة الناس ...

يا اخي من اطمان للوقت  الأول صلى فيه...ومن اطمأن للوقت المصحح صلى فيه

ونحن من الناس ...ولا  شيء حصل بيننا  لا  بغضاء  و لا عداوة ولا شيء بحمد الله

ولا ادري لم  بنيت هذه المآذن العالية الفاخرة أصلا...أليس لمراقبة الفجر الصادق من الكاذب من طرف  المكلف  بالأذان

ثم إنه كان الناس قبل التوقيت الفلكي إنما يراقبون  الفجر الصادق  بعيونهم...فلماذا  عندما  أحدث التوقيت الفلكي  لماذا  لم  

يقل  ستحصل   فتنة و بلبلة و و و الخ...

و انا  بنفسي  راقبت لمدة طويلة بأم عيني الفجر الصادق حينما كنتأعمل في  البادية وكانوا  يؤذنون بحسب التوقيت الفلكي

رأيت أنهم يؤذنون  حتى  قبل الفجر الكاذب أحيانا بخمس  دقائق  او يزيد....وصفات الفجر الصادق  و الكاذب  واضحةفي  

الحديث....فهل  أشك  فيما  أراه بأم عيني....يؤذنون وليس ثمة بياض  لا  صادق و لاكاذب ...وكنت أقول  ذلك  لكثير  من 

الاخوة و لإمام المسجد عندما أعود الى مدينتي  القريبة من القرية..فيتفلسفو  ن ويبحثون عن المخارج في  الفاظ الحديث

وزاد يقيني  بفتوى الشيخ الالباني    و الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي  بأن التوقيت المعمول  به  في  بلادنا  ليس صحيحا

وهذه الفتوى موجودة...

أما قول الاخ  ان  كان ذلك صحيحا  فولاة الامر من العلماء و الحكام سيقيمونه....فأقول  ليسوا  بالمعصومين وقد  يخطئون  في  

التأويل ذلك....  وقد اخبرتك ان من العلماء  من يقول بعكس  ذلك...

اما التحجج  ببطلان صلاة الناس  ...فلا  يعدو  حالهم ان  يكون مثل المجتهد في  تحري  القبلة...غير ان الامر هنا قريب جدا  

وليس  بين الناس و الحق  الا  تعليمهم صفات الفجر الصادق  و الكاذب  وان يستيقظوا  قبل الفجر  ليتعلموه عمليا ليتأكد 

كل منهم من وقت الصلاة الصحيح.

أما  القول  بالاستعجال  في  هذا....فالامر  عمره  سنوات  تزيد على  خمسة عشر عاما...فهل  الامر  يستحق  كل  هذا  العمر 

ورؤية  العين تحسم  فيه 

أنا  أتفق   تماما  مع  الاخ  الذي  كتب  الموضوع و ارجو ان يبادر  بعد استكماله وتهذيبه  ان  ينشره  في  الناس  ليتعلم الناس 

دينهم...والله أعلم

----------


## أبو محمد المصرى

> الحمد لله رب العالمين.
> وبعد
> شكر الله لك أخي  الكريم  هذا الجهد في البيان  و الله إنني قد  عانيت من نفس المشكل 
> ولا أدري  لماذا  يعتذر  دائما   بالبلبلة و فتنة الناس ...
> يا اخي من اطمان للوقت  الأول صلى فيه...ومن اطمأن للوقت المصحح صلى فيه
> ونحن من الناس ...ولا  شيء حصل بيننا  لا  بغضاء  و لا عداوة ولا شيء بحمد الله
> ولا ادري لم  بنيت هذه المآذن العالية الفاخرة أصلا...أليس لمراقبة الفجر الصادق من الكاذب من طرف  المكلف  بالأذان
> ثم إنه كان الناس قبل التوقيت الفلكي إنما يراقبون  الفجر الصادق  بعيونهم...فلماذا  عندما  أحدث التوقيت الفلكي  لماذا  لم  
> يقل  ستحصل   فتنة و بلبلة و و و الخ...
> ...


الأخ الفاضل الشنقيطي
حدث لي ما حدث لكم تقريباً في ملاحظة توقيت الفجر ولي نحو 18 عام وأنا أتابع هذه المسألة وكل مرة أزداد يقيناً بخطأ الوقت لكني لم أستطع تحديد الفارق بالضبط وهو أظنه لا يقل عن 10 دقائق .
وهنا في مصر  الجهل مطبق ومنتشر لكن في المساجد المنتسبة للسنة0يقوم أغلبها بتأخير إقامة صلاة الفجر إلى بعد الآذان بفترة من 20-30 دقيقة
وأرى مزيد الحديث عن الموضوع وتوعية الناس لأن الأمر دين... ولا تلتفتوا لقول من يقول بسد ذرائع الفتنة المزعومة !!

----------


## أبو فاطمة الحسني

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ويسر الله حل هذه المشكلة.. وبصبر أمثالكم على ما ستواجهونه من استهجان في بادئ الأمر سيتغير الوضع إن شاء الله

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

بارك الله فيكم وشكر لكم 

الأمر خطير ورأي من خالف هذا لا يستند لحجة بينة .
ومن نقل عنه من فضلاء العلماء لم يرو هذا إنما قيل لهم، 
وقد قيل خلاف قول المعارض بالدليل والتجربة والسبر الطويل .
أينقض كل هذا بقول فلان وعلان خرج مرة أو مرتين ولا خبرة له بمتابعة الشفق بل ربما ولا معرفة له به!
أما اعتذار الدكتور زكي فلعله خشي على نفسه أن يحدث له كما حدث لمن ذكرتَ أنه استدعي وتكلم عليه مع أنه لا زال يكرر أن الوقت غلط وكلامه حق، 
وسبب كتابة د. زكي أن الشيخ العبيكان كتب في جريدة الرياض عن غلط التقويم منتصرا بالبحث على من خالفه وتكلم عليه في في خطبة مشهورة ونسب العبيكان البحث إلى د. زكي ومن معه...  فحاول التملص بهذا الخبر. 
والذي يهمنا البحث والنتيجة النهايئة الجماعية وهي مخالفة تماما لتصريحة المذكور في الجريدة . 
ودين الله أولى بالوقف عند حدوده. 
وأي فتنة وأي ضرر عليهم إن أمروا بتأخير الأذان أو على الأقل بتأخير الإقامة ولو احتياطا، أيس الأمر خطير؟! 
وأئمة الحرمين أحسب أنهم وقفوا على الأمر ونظروا فيه والتأخر لا إشكال فيه إنما الإشكال في التقديم .

----------


## عبد المحسن بن عبد الرحمن

> بارك الله فيكم وشكر لكم 
> الأمر خطير ورأي من خالف هذا لا يستند لحجة بينة .
> ومن نقل عنه من فضلاء العلماء لم يرو هذا إنما قيل لهم، 
> وقد قيل خلاف قول المعارض بالدليل والتجربة والسبر الطويل .
> أينقض كل هذا بقول فلان وعلان خرج مرة أو مرتين ولا خبرة له بمتابعة الشفق بل ربما ولا معرفة له به!
> أما اعتذار الدكتور زكي فلعله خشي على نفسه أن يحدث له كما حدث لمن ذكرتَ أنه استدعي وتكلم عليه مع أنه لا زال يكرر أن الوقت غلط وكلامه حق، 
> وسبب كتابة د. زكي أن الشيخ العبيكان كتب في جريدة الرياض عن غلط التقويم منتصرا بالبحث على من خالفه وتكلم عليه في في خطبة مشهورة ونسب العبيكان البحث إلى د. زكي ومن معه...  فحاول التملص بهذا الخبر. 
> والذي يهمنا البحث والنتيجة النهايئة الجماعية وهي مخالفة تماما لتصريحة المذكور في الجريدة . 
> ودين الله أولى بالوقف عند حدوده. 
> ...


أنا أتفق معك يا شيخ عبد الرحمن على خطورة الأمر ، ولكن أقول إنه إلى الآن تحت التمحيص ، فخروج عدد من الباحثين من مدينة الملك عبد العزيز وتقريرهم ومعهم أحد طلاب العلم ، لا يعني التسليم بالأمر ـ أنا لا أنفي صحته ـ لكن أقول إنه لا يعني التسليم والقطع بصحته وصوابه ، إلا بعد إقرار أهل العلم والحل والعقد ، وهذا مالم يحصل إلى الآن ، فإذا ثبت ذلك لديهم فالحمد لله فإن الأمر سيغير بيسر وسهولة ، وأما الفتنة فأخبرك بها ، أئمة أرادوا تأخير الأذان ممن أخذوا بتلك البحوث المكتوبة ، فطلب من المؤذن أن يؤخر الأذان ثلث ساعة ، فطبعا المؤذن رفض ذلك ، وحق له ، لأن هذا غير مقبول لا ديانة ـ لأنه لم يتأكد الأمر لدى العلماء بعد ـ ولا نظاما في جهة الاختصاص أعني وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية ، فثلث ساعة كثيرة جدا ، فالإمام أصر والمؤذن أصر ، ووقع الجماعة في أخذ ورد وتعالت الأصوات ، أليست هذه فتنة ، وتفرق مذموم وتعالي أصوات منهي عنه ، وهذا ليس في مسجد واحد أو اثنين أو ثلاثة بل في مساجد كثيرة ، وبعض جماعة المسجد يسببون المشكلات لأدنى من هذا السبب فكيف به .
فإن الأمر إن كان كما تذكر فيؤخر الأذان وليس الإقامة ، فإن البيوت مليئة بمن يصلي بعد الأذان من النساء وغيرهن .
وأما قولك يا رعاك الله عن أئمة الحرمين فها هي الصلاة تقام بعد خمس دقائق ربما زادت قليلا في بعض ليالي رمضان والحج .
وبإيجاز مثل هذه الأمور يا شيخ عبد الرحمن وأنت أدرى مني حفظك الله لا يحسن بل ولا يقبل الناس أن تأتي من شخص واحد خرج مع الباحثين ونظر وإن كان طالب علم ، لا سيما وغيره من العلماء كالشيخ صالح الفوزان وغيره قد خرجوا كذلك ونظروا وتبين لهم أن التقويم صحيح ، فمثل هذه الأمور لا بد أن تصدر من كبار العلماء الذين يصدر الناس عن رأيهم ، وكونه لم يصدر شيء إلى الآن فلم العجلة في الأمر .
أسأل الله للجميع التوفيق وأن يظهر الحق في هذا الأمر ، ويعوض المسلمين خيرا .

----------


## الحمادي

بلغني أنَّ تعديلاً سيتمُّ في تقاويم العام القادم 1429هـ فهل هذا صحيح؟

----------


## هالة

فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس

- بالنسبة لقولك : "الأمر خطير ورأي من خالف هذا لا يستند لحجة بينة ."

فأقول : حجتهم الرؤية العينية

- و بالنسبة لقولك : "ومن نقل عنه من فضلاء العلماء لم يرو هذا إنما قيل لهم"

فأقول : الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله رأى هذا بعينيه في الأردن أو سوريا و قد ذكر هذا في السلسلة الصحيحة، و في مصر راقب الشيخ محمد حسان الأمر و رأى بعيني رأسه خطأ التوقيت المعمول به في بعض المناطق من بلده و قد ذكر هذا في شريط مسجّل و ذكر بعض الأسماء ممن راقب و تأكد من خطأ التوقيت المعمول به.

  ثم الشيخ الألباني لما يثبت في كتابه خطأ الوقت المعمول به في بعض البلاد الإسلامية إما برؤيته الخاصة أو نقلا عن أشخاص بإثباته لهذا الأمر فهذا في الحقيقة يتضمن إثبات لأهلية من نقل عنهم خطأ الوقت في هذا المجال.

- و بالنسبة لقولك : "أينقض كل هذا بقول فلان وعلان خرج مرة أو مرتين ولا خبرة له بمتابعة الشفق بل ربما ولا معرفة له به!"

فأقول : و لكن ليس إعتمادنا على هذا و إنّما إعتمادنا على علماء لهم معرفة بهذا الأمر و على أناس متخصصين في هذا المجال و ليس على من خرج خرجة أو خرجتين و إنّما على سنوات من المراقبة.

و بالنسبة لقولك :"والذي يهمنا البحث والنتيجة النهايئة الجماعية وهي مخالفة تماما لتصريحة المذكور في الجريدة . "

فأقول : أغلب الناس لا يراقب و إنّما يعتمد على التوقيت الفلكي، فأين هذه النتيجة الجماعية ؟

و إنّما إعتمادنا ينبغي أن يكون على الرؤية العينية من الأثباب و ليس على الحساب الفلكي إلا إن دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك في بعض المناطق و فمعلوم بأنّ التوقيت الفلكي يعتمد على الحساب و من الصعب بالحساب أخذ معايير الرطوبة و التضاريس و الجبال و المنخفضات و غيرها.

- و بالنسبة لقولك : "وأي فتنة وأي ضرر عليهم إن أمروا بتأخير الأذان أو على الأقل بتأخير الإقامة ولو احتياطا، أيس الأمر خطير؟! "

فأقول : و أي ضرر أكبر من صلاة صلاة ليس في وقتها

- و بالنسبة لقولك : "وأئمة الحرمين أحسب أنهم وقفوا على الأمر ونظروا فيه والتأخر لا إشكال فيه إنما الإشكال في التقديم ."

المسألة ليست مرتبطة بمكة و المدينة بل هي منتشرة في أنحاء العالم الإسلامي و نحن لسنا هنا نعالج مسألة مكة و الميدنة فقط قد يصعب مثلا التحقق من الأمر في الحرمين نتيجة للأضواء أو كون الأرض مستوية و النظر إلى الأفق يكون إلى الأسفل في بعض الأماكن مما يستدعي الإعتماد على الحساب و بالتالي نتجاهل الكلام عن مكة و المدينة و لكن ليس كل المناطق يصعب النظر فيها إلى الأفق و تمييز الفجر الصادق من طرق الخبراء و التأكد من خطأ الوقت أو صحته.

فضيلة الشيخ مسألة وقت صلاة الصبح مسألة عانينا منها و حُرم بعض شبابنا من هذه الصلاة في المسجد ليس نتيجة تهورهم و إنّما نتيجة ثبوت خطأ الوقت المعمول به عندهم.

----------


## هالة

> أنا أتفق معك يا شيخ عبد الرحمن على خطورة الأمر ، ولكن أقول إنه إلى الآن تحت التمحيص ، فخروج عدد من الباحثين من مدينة الملك عبد العزيز وتقريرهم ومعهم أحد طلاب العلم ، لا يعني التسليم بالأمر ـ أنا لا أنفي صحته ـ لكن أقول إنه لا يعني التسليم والقطع بصحته وصوابه ، إلا بعد إقرار أهل العلم والحل والعقد ، وهذا مالم يحصل إلى الآن ، فإذا ثبت ذلك لديهم فالحمد لله فإن الأمر سيغير بيسر وسهولة ، وأما الفتنة فأخبرك بها ، أئمة أرادوا تأخير الأذان ممن أخذوا بتلك البحوث المكتوبة ، فطلب من المؤذن أن يؤخر الأذان ثلث ساعة ، فطبعا المؤذن رفض ذلك ، وحق له ، لأن هذا غير مقبول لا ديانة ـ لأنه لم يتأكد الأمر لدى العلماء بعد ـ ولا نظاما في جهة الاختصاص أعني وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية ، فثلث ساعة كثيرة جدا ، فالإمام أصر والمؤذن أصر ، ووقع الجماعة في أخذ ورد وتعالت الأصوات ، أليست هذه فتنة ، وتفرق مذموم وتعالي أصوات منهي عنه ، وهذا ليس في مسجد واحد أو اثنين أو ثلاثة بل في مساجد كثيرة ، وبعض جماعة المسجد يسببون المشكلات لأدنى من هذا السبب فكيف به .
> فإن الأمر إن كان كما تذكر فيؤخر الأذان وليس الإقامة ، فإن البيوت مليئة بمن يصلي بعد الأذان من النساء وغيرهن .
> وأما قولك يا رعاك الله عن أئمة الحرمين فها هي الصلاة تقام بعد خمس دقائق ربما زادت قليلا في بعض ليالي رمضان والحج .
> وبإيجاز مثل هذه الأمور يا شيخ عبد الرحمن وأنت أدرى مني حفظك الله لا يحسن بل ولا يقبل الناس أن تأتي من شخص واحد خرج مع الباحثين ونظر وإن كان طالب علم ، لا سيما وغيره من العلماء كالشيخ صالح الفوزان وغيره قد خرجوا كذلك ونظروا وتبين لهم أن التقويم صحيح ، فمثل هذه الأمور لا بد أن تصدر من كبار العلماء الذين يصدر الناس عن رأيهم ، وكونه لم يصدر شيء إلى الآن فلم العجلة في الأمر .
> أسأل الله للجميع التوفيق وأن يظهر الحق في هذا الأمر ، ويعوض المسلمين خيرا .



أخي الكريم بالنسبة للفتنة التي أشرت إليه  فأقول : من لم يثبت عنده أنّه لا يصح الإعتماد على الوقت المعمول به فله أن يتّبع أهل الحل و العقد في مواقيت الصلاة دون أن ينكر على من هو مقتنع بخلاف قوله.

و من ثبت عندّه بأنّه لا يعتمد  على التوقيت الفلكي؛ فلا يجوز له أن يصلي صلاة خارجة عن وقتها في ظنّه من أجل أن يتابع أهل الحلّ و العقد في مواقيت الصلاة حتى و إن أدى هذا إلى التخلّف عن الجماعة في المسجد.

و لا يوجد أي فتنة في هذا. 

و العلاقة بين الفئتين ينبغي أن تكون علاقة تناصح بالحكمة و الموعظة الحسنة و كل يتّبع ما هو مقتنع به و من يتجاوز الحدّ يتعامل معه بالطريقة التي تليق.

فأين الإشكال ؟

و أنا شخصيا راقبت مع إخوتي و هم (طلبة علم) أزيد من أربع سنوات الفجر الصادق في مناطق مختلفة من الجزائر و ثتبت عندنا عدم صحة الوقت المعمول به في تلك المناطق.

و لا أرى أي فتنة في نشر بحوث تنبه الناس لمثل هذا الأمر إذا كانت مبنية على أدلة صحيحة بل أشجع على هذا ولا أثبّط. 

فهذا الأمر دين و مواقيت الصلاة مما يحتاجه عموم المسلمين.

و في الختام أنا أتوجه إلى كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع و يخالفنا في الرأي هل راقبت أنت وقت صلاة الصبح ؟  فإن لم تراقب فما الذي منعك من هذا رغم سهولة الأمر فهذا الأمر لا يحتاج إلى علم كبير حوالي شهر على الأكثر تلازم شخص خبير و تصبح على مقدرة و أهلية في هذا المجال. و ليس كل المناطق منشر فيها ضوء المدينة و النظر إلى الأفق يكون من أعلى إلى أسفل مما يصعب عملية تمييز الفجر الصادق.

----------


## هالة

و هذا رابط لمادة صوتية للشيخ محمد حسان حول هذا الأمر :

http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...&lesson_id=797

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> - بالنسبة لقولك : "الأمر خطير ورأي من خالف هذا لا يستند لحجة بينة ."
> فأقول : حجتهم الرؤية العينية
> .


غفر الله لك 
عفوا 

كلامي عكس ما فهم منه تماما! وإنما أعني من يصحح التقويم لا من يغلطه.

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

> بارك الله فيكم وشكر لكم 
> الأمر خطير ورأي من خالف هذا لا يستند لحجة بينة .
> ومن نقل عنه من فضلاء العلماء لم يرو هذا إنما قيل لهم، 
> وقد قيل خلاف قول المعارض بالدليل والتجربة والسبر الطويل .
> أينقض كل هذا بقول فلان وعلان خرج مرة أو مرتين ولا خبرة له بمتابعة الشفق بل ربما ولا معرفة له به!
> أما اعتذار الدكتور زكي فلعله خشي على نفسه أن يحدث له كما حدث لمن ذكرتَ أنه استدعي وتكلم عليه مع أنه لا زال يكرر أن الوقت غلط وكلامه حق، 
> وسبب كتابة د. زكي أن الشيخ العبيكان كتب في جريدة الرياض عن غلط التقويم منتصرا بالبحث على من خالفه وتكلم عليه في في خطبة مشهورة ونسب العبيكان البحث إلى د. زكي ومن معه...  فحاول التملص بهذا الخبر. 
> والذي يهمنا البحث والنتيجة النهايئة الجماعية وهي مخالفة تماما لتصريحة المذكور في الجريدة . 
> ودين الله أولى بالوقف عند حدوده. 
> ...


الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس هل كلامك هذا تأييد لكلام الأخ محمد الأمين 

إذ أني لم أفهم ما يلي : "وأي فتنة وأي ضرر عليهم إن أمروا بتأخير الأذان أو على الأقل بتأخير الإقامة ولو احتياطا، أيس الأمر خطير؟! "

يعني أأنت تطلب منهم الإحتياط و تأخير الإقامة و الصلاة أم تعتبر هذا الأمر فتنة  ؟

و في الختام أشكر الأخ محمد الأمين على ما تطرق إليه و كذا جميع الإخوة بما فيهم الأخت هالة

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

الظاهر بأنّ تعليقي كتب في نفس وقت تعليق الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس لذا لم أنتبه لتعليق الشيخ الأخير

فكلا تعليقينا أرسلا في : 9:13 حسب التوقيت المسجّل عندي

و الحمد لله اتضّح لي بأنّ الشيخ يؤيّد كلام الأخ محمد الأمّين

فجزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ على نصرتك لإخوانك في الحقّ

----------


## هالة

> غفر الله لك 
> عفوا 
> كلامي عكس ما فهم منه تماما! وإنما أعني من يصحح التقويم لا من يغلطه.


أعتذر لم أركز في كلامك

و خصوصا أنّ طريقة كلامك كانت تشبه طريقة من ينتقدنا و يخالفنا في الرأي.

----------


## المجلسي الشنقيطي

الحمد  لله

بارك الله  في  المشائخ و اهل  العلم

تستوقفني  دائما  كلمة  فتنة  في   الدول  العربية ..حتى  صارت  عائقا  اما  الاصلاح  بالتي  هي  احسن

و التناقض  الصارخ  هو  انه في  كثير  من  المقابلات الرياضية  التي  يتنافس  فيها  فريقان  و يكون  فيها  متعصبون  و  احيانا  

يكثر  الهرج  المرج  القذف بالحجارة  بين  الجماهير  المشجعة  لكلا  الفريقين...رغم  كل  هذا  لا  زالت  الدول  تسمح  

بهذا  اللعب    المدر  للاموال  و الارباح  و تجند  له  الشرطة و قوات  الامن و و و و احيانا  هليكوبتر.....

اما  الصلاة  فلأن دخول  الناس  للمساجد  ليس  فيه  تذاكر  و اثمان   الخ.....فلا  حاجة  لاضاعة  الاوقات  في مثل  هذه  المواضيع....

والله   اعلم   

وبارك الله  في  كل  من شارك

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

> شيخنا ابن باز قال إن التقويم صحيح بإرسال الثقات ونظرهم .
> سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ ، كذلك يقول .
> الشيخ صالح الفوزان عضو اللجنة الدائمة خرج بنفسه ورأى أن التقويم الحالي صحيح .
> الشيخ محمد بن عثيمين يقول : من قال إن الفارق ثلث ساعة فهذه مبالغة لا تصح والذي نراه أن التقويم الذي بين يدي الناس الآن فيه تقديم خمس دقائق في الفجر خاصة اهـ
> فإذا كان هؤلاء العلماء على هذا الرأي ، فهل ترى أن نتركهم ، ونأخذ بآراء غيرهم ، لا سيما وأن الموضوع متعلق بأمر من أمور العامة المتعلقة بالأمة أجمع .
> لا أظنك تقول اترك هؤلاء وخذ بقول غيرهم .
> هذا ما بادا لي في الموضوع وودت طرحه ، وإني أتقبل النقد الهادف البناء ، بأسلوب هادئ غير متوتر ، وكلنا نطلب الحق ، فالحق أحق أن يتبع .
> أسأل الله لك التوفيق أخي محمد ، وأن يبارك في عملك وعمرك ، إنه جواد كريم .


وأزيدك أني سمعت الشيخ سعد الشثري حفظه الله يذكر أنه رصد وقت الفجر مرة في الطائف فوجد التقويم منضبط.

قال أخي عبدالرحمن السديس-في الرد الثامن-:
((أما اعتذار الدكتور زكي فلعله خشي على نفسه أن يحدث له كما حدث لمن ذكرتَ أنه استدعي وتكلم عليه مع أنه لا زال يكرر أن الوقت غلط وكلامه حق)).
وأقول اعتذار الدكتور زكي صحيح ومقبول فمستنده قرار من المجمع الفقهي برئاسة الشيخ ابن باز وفيه:
(( الفجر: ويوافق بزوغ أول خيط من النور الأبيض وانتشاره عرضا في الأفق (الفجر الصادق) ويوافق الزاوية(18)درجة تحت الأفق الشرقي))القرار السادس في الدورة التاسعة من 12/7/1406 - 19/7/1406
وبتوقيع:
-الامام ابن باز.
-د.عبدالله عمر نصيف
-د.طلال بافقيه
-الشيخ عبدالله البسام
-الشيخ صالح الفوزان
-الشيخ محمد بن جبير
- الشيخ محمد بن سبيل
وغيرهم.

والمسألة ليست قطعية -عندي على الأقل- ويلاحظ أنه قد يوجد اختلاف في الفجر والشفق بين الفقهاء والفلكيين.
والله أعلم.

----------


## عبد الرحمن السديس

> وأزيدك أني سمعت الشيخ سعد الشثري حفظه الله يذكر أنه رصد وقت الفجر مرة في الطائف فوجد التقويم منضبط.


يا أخي هو واحد ورصد مرة وفي الطائف
أيقبل قوله مع أنه قد لا يكون رصد قبل ذلك في عمره كله وقد لا يكون المكان مناسبا للرصد، ونرد به خبر مجموعة من العلماء والفلكيين المتخصصين عملوا كافة الاحتياطات والترتيبات التقنية والعلمية والفنية من جهة الموقع وعدم التأثر والدقة و... ؟!



> قال أخي عبدالرحمن السديس-في الرد الثامن-:
> ((أما اعتذار الدكتور زكي فلعله خشي على نفسه أن يحدث له كما حدث لمن ذكرتَ أنه استدعي وتكلم عليه مع أنه لا زال يكرر أن الوقت غلط وكلامه حق)).
> وأقول اعتذار الدكتور زكي صحيح ومقبول فمستنده قرار من المجمع الفقهي برئاسة الشيخ ابن باز


ليس كذلك 
فقرار المجمع لا شأن له... 
إنما الاعتراض على أن ما في البحث مخالف لما في الجريدة، ويهمنا نتائج البحث الصدارة عن الدراسة والرأي الجماعي لا تصريحات عابرة لها أغراض أخرى. 
وفقكم الله .
ولا أنسى أن أن أذكر أن الدكتور الثنيان له بحث طويل وقد رصد نحو مدة رصدهم وخرج بنتيجة نحو نتيجتهم.
وهنا نقاش طويل في الموضوع

----------


## هالة

جزاك الله خيرا فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن السديس

----------


## أبوخالد النجدي

بسم الله والحمد لله


> سبق وناقشنا منذ سنتين أو أكثر هذا الموضوع، وبينا بالأدلة الواضحة أن التوقيت المعمول به في البلاد الإسلامية خطأ. حيث يعتمد أن وقت العشاء أو وقت الفجر يبتدأ عندما تصبح الشمس 18 درجة تحت الأفق (على خلاف طفيف بين التقاويم).


التحديد  ب(18) درجة مبني على قرار المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي:

((دفعاً للاضطرابات والاختلافات الناتجة عن تعدد طرق الحساب ، يحدد لكل وقت من أوقات الصلاة العلامات الفلكية التي تتفق مع ما أشارت الشريعة إليه ، ومع ما أوضحه علماء الميقات الشرعيون في تحويل هذه العلامات إلى حسابات فلكية متصلة بموقع الشمس في السماء فوق الأفق أو تحته كما يلي :
( 1 )الفجر: 
ويوافق بزوغ أول خيط من النور الأبيض وانتشاره عرضا في الأفق (الفجر الصادق) ويوافق الزاوية(18)درجة تحت الأفق الشرقي))القرار السادس في الدورة التاسعة من 12/7/1406 - 19/7/1406
رئيس مجلس المجمع الفقهي: عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز
نائب الرئيس: د.عبدالله عمر نصيف
مقرر مجلس المجمع: د.طلال عمر بافقيه
الأعضاء:
محمد بن جبير ، عبدالله العبدالرحمن البسام ، صالح بن فوزان الفوزان ، محمد بن عبدالله بن سبيل ، مصطفى أحمد الزرقا 
محمد محمود الصواف ، صالح بن عثيمين ،محمد رشيد قباني ، محمد الشاذلي النيفر ، أبوبكر جوسي
د.أحمد فهمي أبوسنة ، محمد الحبيب بن خوجة  ، محمد سالم بن عبدالودود ، أبوالحسن علي الحسني الندوي.

وعن أعضاء اللجنة الفلكية: أ.د. محمد الهواري

ـــ
فهؤلاء العلماء -الذين استعانوا بخبراء فلكيين أيضاً- تبرأ الذمة بتقليدهم ويصح اعتماد التقاويم على قرارهم بلاشك ، فكونه يأتي بعدهم  -ممن قد يكون دونهم- من يرى غير رأيهم فلا نحجر على أحد في رأي رآه موافقاً للحق، لكن لايكون تقوية رأيه  بالتشنيع على هذا الرأي
وتشكيك المسلمين في صحة صلواتهم وإثارة الناس كأنهم قد أتوا منكرا عظيما .
وغاية ما هنالك اعتماد الناس على التقاويم المبنية على قرار فقهي مجمعي من علماء أجلاء هم كذلك حريصون على إبرار ذممهم
وتأدية الناس للصلوات في أوقاتها المعتبرة.

والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

هذه صور للفجر الصادق والفجر الكاذب ليفهم القارئ الأمر جيداً
الفجر الكاذب 

أما الفجر  الصادق أما الفجر الصادق فهو يكون ممتدّا من جهة الشرق وينتشر ممتدّا واضحا جليا من الشمال إلى الجنوب ظاهراً للعيان وهذه صورته :

وفي أوّل ظهور الفجر الصادق ( وبه يدخل وقت صلاة الفجر كما تقدّم ) لا يشترط أن يكون واضحا قوياً هكذا كما في الصورة , خاصة داخل المدن المليئة بالأنوار الصناعية ويكون أوضح في الأماكن البعيدة عن الأضواء .

----------


## الموساوي

> يا أخي هو واحد ورصد مرة وفي الطائف
> أيقبل قوله مع أنه قد لا يكون رصد قبل ذلك في عمره كله وقد لا يكون المكان مناسبا للرصد، ونرد به خبر مجموعة من العلماء والفلكيين المتخصصين عملوا كافة الاحتياطات والترتيبات التقنية والعلمية والفنية من جهة الموقع وعدم التأثر والدقة و... ؟!
>   [/url]


الحمد لله

فضيلة الشيخ المحترم

أرى أن الامر لا يحتاج كل هذا التهويل و المعدات التقنية  و...و..الخ

فإن كل هذا لم يكن زمن النبي  صلى الله عليه و سلم

و بيان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم للفجر الصادق و الكاذب أشفى من كل تقنية

فهذه الامور مرجعها حاسة البصر

و العبد الضعيف  قد راقب الفجر الصادق و الكاذب في احدى المناطق  مدة من الزمان 

وتيقنت بما  لا مرية فيه أن الاذان في المغرب العربي خاطئ بالتوقيت الفلكي فإن المؤذن يؤذن 

قبل  الفجر الصادق بثلاثين دقيقة أو اربعين...

ورأيت تماما  ماأراه في الصورتين اللتين نشرهما الاخ جزاه الله خيرا...ورصدت ذلك مدة من الزمان

لأني كنت اعمل في البادية....وازداد يقيني بذلك بكلام الشيخين الجليلين  تقي الدين الهلالي و 

الالباني رحمهما الله.

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

هل كان السلف يتساهلون في تحديد وقت صلاة الفجر دون تحري دقيق؟؟ 


قال ابن حزم: ((ولا يجزئ لها الأذان الذي كان قبل الفجر، لأنه أذان سحور، لا أذان للصلاة، ولا يجوز أن يؤذن لها قبل المقدار الذي ذكرناه.(راجعه فإنه مهم!)
وروى إبن حزم بسنده عن الحسن البصري أن رجلاً قال: يا أبا سعيد، الرجل يؤذن قبل الفجر يوقظ الناس؟ فغضب وقال: علوج فراغ، لو أدركهم عمر بن الخطاب لأوجع جنوبهم! من أذن قبل الفجر فإنما صلى أهل ذلك المسجد بإقامة لا أذان فيه)) وفي رواية: ((أنه سمع مؤذناً أذن بليل فقال: ((علوج تباري الديوك، وهل كان الأذان على عهد رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إلا بعد ما يطلع الفجر)).
وعن إبراهيم النخعي قال: سمع علقمة ابن قيس مؤذناً بليل فقال: لقد خالف هذا سنة من سنة أصحاب رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- لو نام على فراشه لكان خيراً له))، وفي رواية عن النخعي قال: كانوا إذا أذن المؤذن بليل قالوا له: اتق الله وأعد أذانك)). [المحلى 3/117-118]

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

دليل آخر على خطأ وقت الفجر في كثير من البلاد
لو تأملت الفارق بين وقتى الفجر والشروق على مدارالعام وقارنته بالفارق بين وقتى المغرب والعشاء في نفس الليالي لوجدت فارقاً يقارب ثلث الساعة فبينما نجد أن الفارق بين الفجر والشروق هذه الأيام حسب توقيا مصر لوجدته ساعة+42 دقيقة أما الفارق بين المغرب والعشاء فستجده ساعة +23 دقيقة !
والمفروض أن يتساويا بالثانية فيما أعلم
قال أبو محمد في المحلى (3-191) :
((ووقت صلاة الصبح مساو لوقت صلاة المغرب أبدا في كل زمان ومكان، لان الذي من طلوع الفجر الثاني إلى أول طلوع الشمس كالذي من آخر غروب الشمس إلى غروب الشفق الذي هو الحمرة أبدا في كل وقت ومكان، يتسع في الصيف ويضيق في الشتاء، لكبر القوس وصغره، ))

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

شهادات لبعض أهل العلم في هذا الموضوع :
الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني : 
وهو دليل واضح قوي، يبين فيه سبب الـخطأ، وبدايته، وهو ما قاله الـحافظ ابن حجر في [فتح الباري: ( 4/ 199)]: (تنبيه)من البدع المنكرة ما أحدث في هذا الزمان من إيقاع الأذان الثاني قبل الفجر بنحو ثلث ساعة في رمضان، وإطفاء المصابيح التي جعلت علامة لتحريم الأكل والشرب على من يريد الصيام، زعماً ممن أحدثه: أنه للاحتياط في العبادة، ولا يعلم بذلك إلا آحاد الناس، وقد جرهم ذلك إلى أن صاروا لا يؤذنون إلا بعد الغروب بدرجة، لتمكين الوقت زعموا، فأخروا الفطر، وعجلوا السحور، وخالفوا السنة، فلذلك قل عنهم الخير، وكثر فيهم الشر، والله المستعان ))، والدرجة تقدر من 4- 4.45 دقيقة.
الذي يظهر من كلام الحافظ أن تقديم الأذان إلى الفجر الكاذب كان في رمضان أول الأمر، ثم صار مع مرور الزمن في أشهر السنة كافة، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

المحدث الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله : 
قام أخوة في بلاد الشام، وعلى رأسهم العلامة الألباني -رحمه الله - باستطلاع الفجر، وتبيـن لهم ما ذكرنا، وصرح الشيخ بذلك في شريط مسجل وذكر ذلك في كتابه سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة (5/52) رقم (2031) .
((وقد رأيت ذلك بنفسي مراراً من داري في جبل هملان -جنوب شرق عمان- ومكنني ذلك من التأكد من صحة ما ذكره بعض الغيورين على تصحيح عبادة المسلمين ؛ أن أذان الفجر في بعض البلاد العربية يرفع قبل الفجر الصادق بزمن يتراوح بين العشرين والثلاثين دقيقة، أي قبل الفجر الكاذب أيضاً، وكثيراً ما سمعت إقامة صلاة الفجر من بعض المساجد مع طلوع الفجر الصادق، وهم يؤذنون قبلها بنحو نصف ساعة، وعلى ذلك فقد صلوا سنة الفجر قبل وقتها، وقد يستعجلون بأداء الفريضة قبل وقتها في شهر رمضان...
وفي ذلك تضييق على الناس بالتعجيل بالإمساك عن الطعام، وتعريض لصلاة الفجر للبطلان، وما ذلك إلا بسبب اعتمادهم على التوقيت الفلكي , وإعراضهم عن التوقيت الشرعي , كما جاء في قوله سبحانه وتعالى: ((وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر)) وحديث: ((فكلوا واشربوا حتى يعترض لكم الأحمر))، وهذه ذكرى والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين)). [السلسلة الصحيحة (5/52) حديث رقم (2031)]

الشيخ العلامة محمد بن صالح العثيمين -رحمه الله-: 
((بالنسبة لصلاة الفجر؛ المعروف أن التوقيت الذي يعرفه الناس ليس بصحيح، فالتوقيت مقدم على الوقت بخمس دقائق على أقل تقدير، وبعض الإخوان خرجوا إلى البر فوجدوا أن الفرق بين التوقيت الذي بأيدي الناس وبين طلوع الفجر نحو ثلث ساعة، فالمسألة خطيرة جداً، ولهذا لا ينبغي للإنسان في صلاة الفجر أن يبادر في إقامة الصلاة، وليتأخر نحو ثلث ساعة أو (25) دقيقة حتى يتيقن أن الفجر قد حضر وقته)). [شرح رياض الصالحين (3/216)]

العلامة تقي الدين الهلالي : 

قام بعض العلماء في بلاد المغرب, وفي مقدمتهم الشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي باستطلاع الفجر, وتبين لهم كما تبين لإخوانهم, وقد أصدر الشيخ الهلالي بيانًا بذلك.
((اكتشفت بما لا مزيد عليه من البحث والتحقيق، والمشاهد المتكررة من صحيح البصر .. أن التوقيت لأذان الصبح لا يتفق مع التوقيت الشرعي، وذلك أن المؤذن يؤذن قبل تبين الفجر تبيناً شرعياً)). [رسالة بيان الفجر الصادق وامتيازه عن الفجر الكذاب ص2]

الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا رحمه الله: 
قد قرر هذه الحقيقة، وأشار إلى أن هذا الخطأ وقع حين وُضع التقويم: الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في تفسيره "المنار" عند قوله تعالى: )حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر(. [البقرة(187)]، قال (2/184 ): ( ومن مبالغة الخلف في تحديد الظواهر مع التفريط في إصلاح الباطن من البـر والتقوى، أنهم حددوا الفجر، وضبطوه بالدقائق، وزادوا عليه في الصيام، إمساك عشرين دقيقة تقريباً، وأما وقت المغرب، فيزيدون فيه على وقت الغروب التام خمس دقائق على الأقل، ويشترط بعض الشيعة فيه ظهور بعض النجوم. وهذا نوع من اعتداء على حدود الله تعالى.... بيد أنه يجب إعلام المسلميـن... بأن وقت الإمساك الذي يرونه في التقاويم ( النتائج ) والصحف، إنما وضع لتنبيه الناس إلى قرب طلوع الفجر الذي يجب فيه بدء الصيام... وأن من أكل، وشرب حتى طلوع الفجر الذي تصح فيه صلاته، ولو بدقيقة واحدة، فإن صيامه صحيح.. )). 

العلامة القرافي -رحمه الله- قال: 

((جرت عادة المؤذنين, وأرباب المواقيت بتسيير درج الفلك إذا شاهدوا المتوسط من درج الفلك, أو غيره من درج الفلك الذي يقتضي أن درجة الشمس قربت من الأفق قرباً يقتضي أن الفجر طلع، أمروا الناس بالصلاة والصوم مع أن الأفق يكون صاحياً لا يخفى فيه طلوع الفجر لو طلع، ومع ذلك لا يجد الإنسان للفجر أثراً البتة، وهذا لا يجوز، فإن الله تعالى إنما نصب سبب وجوب الصلاة ظهور الفجر فوق الأفق ولم يظهر، فلا تجوز الصلاة حينئذ، فإنه إيقاع للصلاة قبل وقتها، وبدون سببها)). [الفروق (2/3)، 301] وتستطيع تحميل الكتاب من هنا
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=68776

-الشيخ عبد الرحمن الفريان -رحمه الله- في خطابه للدكتور صالح العدل يطلب فيه إعادة النظر في التقويم: 
((وكان شيخنا محمد بن إبراهيم -رحمه الله- لا يقيم الصلاة في مسجده إلا بعد وضوح الفجر الصحيح، وبعض الأئمة لا يقيمون صلاة إلا بعد وقت التقويم الحاضر بأربعين دقيقة أو نحوها، ويخرجون من المسجد بغلس، أما البعض الآخر فإنهم يقيمون بعد الأذان بعشرين دقيقة, وبعضهم يقيمون الصلاة بعد الأذان على مقتضى التقويم بخمس عشرة دقيقة.. ثم هؤلاء المبكرون يخرجون من صلاتهم قبل أن يتضح الصبح فهذا خطر عظيم... )) [تاريخ الخطاب5/9/1414هـ]

دراسة من مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية::: 
هي دراسة علمية فلكية من أهم الدراسات لقضية الفجر وأدقها، وهي ما قام به معهد بحوث الفلك في مدينة الملك عبد العزيز للعلوم والتقنية بناء على توجيه من سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز آل الشيخ مفتي المملكة، ومعالي الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ وزير الشؤون الدينية- حفظهم الله. 
وقد شارك في هذا البحث أفاضل من علماء الدين والفلك، وتميزت الدراسة بالتجرد، والميدانية، والشرعية، والفلكية، والعلمية، والتجارب المتكررة، وكانت بحق دراسة دقيقة ونافعة، فجزاهم الله خير الجزاء، وإن المسلم ليفتخر أن يجد مثل هذه الدراسات المتجردة، والدقيقة عند المسلمين، وقد أسفرت الدراسة عن الأمور التالية:

- أن واضع تقويم أم القرى ليس لديه علم شرعي، فهو لا يفرق بين الفجر الكاذب، والفجرالصادق، ولهذا وضع وقت الفجر في التقويم على الفجر الكاذب حسب إفادته، وهذا خطأ شرعي واضح، فإن وقت الفجر الذي يحرم به الصيام، ويبيح الصلاة هو الفجر الصادق-كما هو معلوم من الشرع وقد سبق بيانه.
- أن واضع التقويم قدم وقت الفجر بهواه مقدار درجة وهي تعادل 4- 4.45 دقيقة، وذلك حيطة منه للصيام، فوقع فيما هو أخطر منه , وهو تقديم صلاة الفجر 
- أن الفجر الكاذب الذي وضع عليه التقويم متقدم على الصادق بنحو عشرين دقيقة ، يزيد وينقص نحو خمس دقائق، وذلك حسب طول الليل، والنهار، وقصرهما.
وبعد مقابلة اللجنة المشرفة على الدراسة للمسئول عن أم القرى وتسجيل هذه المقابلة قالت: " وقد أمكن اللقاء بمعد التقويم سابقًا الدكتور فضل نور , الذي أفاد بأنه أعد التقويم بناءً على ما ظهر له, وليس لديه أي أساس مكتوب, ومن خلال الحديث معه ومحاورته تبين أنه لا يميز بين الفجر الكاذب والصادق على وجه دقيق, حيث أعد التقويم على أول إضاءة تجاه الشرق في الغالب ,أي: على درجة 18 وبعد عشر سنوات قدمه إلى 19 درجة احتياطًا "
**للمزيد بحث الشيخ عبد الملك الكليب على الرابط
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=115551

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

ملاحظة :
مشكلة الفجر الصادق مثارة هنا في مصر منذ ما يقارب العشرين عاماً وحدثت بسببها مشاكل كثيرة (وأهل مصر من أعضاء المجلس يعلمون بذلك) وكنا ونحن طلبة في الجامعة يحدث معنا مشاكل إذا حاول أحدنا (في سكن الطلاب بالجامعة) الآذان في الوقت الصحيح ...فضلاً عن مساجد العوام !
وتوصلنا لحل هو تأخير الإقامة من 20-30 دقيقة بعد آذان الفجر الموجود في التقاويم ...وهذا ما تقوم به المساجد المنتسبة للسنة في مصر ...ونسأل الله الهداية لمن لا يحرص على الوقت الصحيح للصلاة في بلادنا .

----------


## عبدالرحمن الناصر

للشيخ " عدنان عرعور " بحثاً في هذه المسألة ..
لعلي أضعه غدا بإذن الله .

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

> دليل آخر على خطأ وقت الفجر في كثير من البلاد
> لو تأملت الفارق بين وقتى الفجر والشروق على مدارالعام وقارنته بالفارق بين وقتى المغرب والعشاء في نفس الليالي لوجدت فارقاً يقارب ثلث الساعة فبينما نجد أن الفارق بين الفجر والشروق هذه الأيام حسب توقيا مصر لوجدته ساعة+42 دقيقة أما الفارق بين المغرب والعشاء فستجده ساعة +23 دقيقة !
> والمفروض أن يتساويا بالثانية فيما أعلم
> قال أبو محمد في المحلى (3-191) :
> ((ووقت صلاة الصبح مساو لوقت صلاة المغرب أبدا في كل زمان ومكان، لان الذي من طلوع الفجر الثاني إلى أول طلوع الشمس كالذي من آخر غروب الشمس إلى غروب الشفق الذي هو الحمرة أبدا في كل وقت ومكان، يتسع في الصيف ويضيق في الشتاء، لكبر القوس وصغره، ))


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي هناك اختلاف في تحديد نهاية وقت صلاة المغرب؛ فمنهم من يقول بأنّه ينتهي بغياب الشفق الأحمر و منهم من يقول لا يكفي غياب الشفق الأحمر فلابد أن يغيب الشفق الأبيض و بالتالي فالأخذ بالقول الأول يجعل : المرحلة الممتدة من ظهور الفجر الصادق إلى شروق الشمس لا تشابه بطريقة عكسية المرحلة الممتدة من غروب الشمس إلى غياب الشفق الأحمر

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أيضا على القولين من أين لمحمد بن حزم رحمه الله ما قاله ؟

----------


## سراج بن عبد الله الجزائري

> بسم الله والحمد للهالتحديد  ب(18) درجة مبني على قرار المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي التابع لرابطة العالم الإسلامي:
> ((دفعاً للاضطرابات والاختلافات الناتجة عن تعدد طرق الحساب ، يحدد لكل وقت من أوقات الصلاة العلامات الفلكية التي تتفق مع ما أشارت الشريعة إليه ، ومع ما أوضحه علماء الميقات الشرعيون في تحويل هذه العلامات إلى حسابات فلكية متصلة بموقع الشمس في السماء فوق الأفق أو تحته كما يلي :
> ( 1 )الفجر: 
> ويوافق بزوغ أول خيط من النور الأبيض وانتشاره عرضا في الأفق (الفجر الصادق) ويوافق الزاوية(18)درجة تحت الأفق الشرقي))القرار السادس في الدورة التاسعة من 12/7/1406 - 19/7/1406
> رئيس مجلس المجمع الفقهي: عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز
> نائب الرئيس: د.عبدالله عمر نصيف
> مقرر مجلس المجمع: د.طلال عمر بافقيه
> الأعضاء:
> محمد بن جبير ، عبدالله العبدالرحمن البسام ، صالح بن فوزان الفوزان ، محمد بن عبدالله بن سبيل ، مصطفى أحمد الزرقا 
> ...


تبرأ الثقة بهم قبل العلم بأقوال من أعلن من العلماء الثقات خطأ تلك الطريقة الحسابية ؟!

فاتباع من يعتمد على الحس أولى من اتباع من يعتمد على نظريات ؟

فالتواطىء على أمر حسي و التواتر عليه يصيّر الأمر يقيني أما النظريات فليست بيقينية!

----------


## عبدالقادر بن محي الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مما هو ثابت  في دواوين  السنة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  كان يبادر بصلاة الصبح في  أول وقتها , وكذلك الخلفاء الثّلاثة  من بعده أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان  , ففي  الحديث الذي رواه مالك وصاحبا  الصحيح وأبو داود  عن عائشة قالت :  إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  ليصلي الصبح فينصرف  النساء متلفعات بمروطهن ما يعرفن من الغلس " ,  التلفع هو الاشتمال , والمروط جمع مرط بكسر الميم الكساء ,  والغلس اختلاط الضوء بالظّلام , وسمي  في بعض الروايات  غبشاً   , أما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" أصبحوا بالصّبح فإنه أعظم لأجوركم " , رواه أبو داود والترمذي وقال حسن صحيح  , فإنّ معناه  عند  جمهور أهل العلم إطالة القراءة في صلاة الصبح , فيكون الانصراف  في حالة الإسفار , وبهذا يوافق ما فعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  والخلفاء الثلاثة من بعده من  المبادرة بصلاة الصبح , ولا يكون  مناقضاً  له ,  وقيل المراد أن تصلى  بعد الفجر الثاني , واعترض بأن الصلاة لا تصح  قبل الوقت , فكيف  يقال إن الإسفار أعظم  للأجر ? , فقيل  إن ذلك  الأجر باعتبار نيتهم , لا  باعتبار صلاتهم  التي  قد يكونون  صلوها  قبله  غير عالمين  , ولا يخفى ضعفه ,  وقيل  إن  الأمر  بالإسفار إنّما  جاء حيث يشتبه الوقت  على الناس كما  في الليالي  المقمرة فإن الصبح لا يتبين  فيها كما ينبغي , فأمروا  بزيادة  التبيّن  استظهارا  باليقين في الصلاة ,  قاله الخطابي في المعالم ,  وهذا والله أعلم توجيه جيّد ,  فإنّ الله  تعالى  نا ط  ترك الأكل والشرب في الصيام بتبين الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود .
ومساجدنا تعيش خلافات كبيرة في هذا الأمر  , فإن بعض أهل العلم ذهبوا  إلى أن  المواقيت  التي يعدّها  أهل التقويم الفلكي  للصبح  متقدمة  على طلوع الفجر ,  فغدا  أذان الصبح عندنا  لا يدل  على دخول الوقت بالفعل , بل يؤدى  حسب الرزنامة التي تعدها الجهات المعنية  التي جعلت التزام هذه الرزنامة  دليل الوفاء للوطن !! ,  ومخالفتها  دليل على الإرتباط  بجهات خارجية !!,  فمن الناس من يصلي عقب الأذان بعد ركعتي السنّة ,  ومنهم من يؤخر  قليلاً ,  ومنهم من يصل في التأخير  إلى ربع ساعة ,  ومنهم من يفرط في التّأخير  , فإذا صلّى الإمام  قبل الوقت  الذي يراه بعض المأمومين  , فإمّا  أن يخرج , وإمّا أن يصلي ويعيد ,  ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله  ,  والصواب في هذا كما  هو  مذهب  كثير  من  المحققين  أن الصلاة  لا يقدم عليها المرء  إلاّ إذا  تأكد  من دخول وقتها  , فإنه إذا صلى  شاكاً  في الوقت كانت باطلة ولو وقعت فيه  ,  قال شيخنا محمد علي فركوس حفظه  الله :" والأذان الرسمي الحالي المبني على التوقيت الفلكي لم يراع حقيقة طلوع الفجر الصادق ولا صفته والمفارقة فيه ظاهرة للعيان، وإنّما يدخل الفجر الصادق بعد مضي الأذان الرسمي بحوالي عشر دقائق إلى عشرين دقيقة، بحسب فصول السنة حرصا على أهمّ ركن في الدين وهو الصلاة، وحملا لأفعال المصلين على الصحة والسلامة، وتجاوبا مع ما يمليه الشرع ويأمر به. " .
 لكن القول  بأن الفجر يطلع بعد نحو عشر دقائق ليس معناه أنه لم يطلع  قبل  حسب تقديرات  الفلكيين  , ولما هو معلوم  من أن الوسائل التي يعتمدونها في إثبات الطلوع دقيقة , والشرع  لا يبنى عليها ,  والشك  في دخول الوقت لا تصح  معه الصلاة , ومرجع مغالاة  بعضهم في التأخير ظنهم أنهم  إن شاهدوا ضوء الفجر فإنه لم يطلع مع أن الأفق يحجبه عنهم البنيان ,  وتختلط عليهم فيه الأضواء الا صطناعية بضوء الفجر ,  فلا يكادون يتبينونه  حتى يكون فوق رؤوسهم  , وهو  لا يصل إلى ذلك المستوى  إلاّ وقد مرّ  عليه نحو نصف ساعة , أو أكثر ,  واحتمال عدم مطابقة  حساب الفلكيين  للواقع  آتٍ من كونهم لا يضعون  في الحسبان  خصائص الجهات من تضاريس كالارتفاع  والانخفاض عن السطح العام الذي هو مرجع حسابهم ,  ووجود جبال  تحول دون ظهور الفجر ,  أو تتوارى خلفها الشمس , فتغرب في الواقع , ولا تغرب في حسبانهم ,  وثمّة أمور  أخرى ,  فهذا  منشأ الخطأ المحتمل  , وإنما اقتصر الخلاف على وقت صلاة الصبح والمغرب والعشاء لأن المعتمد في صلاتي النهار : الظهر  الظهر والعصر القامة , ولا تأثير للتضاريس فيها ,  أما صلاة المغرب فالاحتمال الغالب على الفلكيين تأخيرها , وكذلك العشاء ,  والتأخير  لا يضر بصحة الصلاة , مالم يتعمد المؤمن تأخيرها إلى أن يخرج وقتها .
والحاصل  لمن أراد الاستبراء لدينه أن لا يدخل الصلاة وهو شاك في الوقت , لأن الصلاة في غير الوقت لا تصح  , ولا خلاف في هذا بين العلماء  , وهي أفضل ما تفعل بعد شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ,  فكيف بمن كان  إماماً أو مؤذناً , والإمام ضامن , والمؤذن مؤتمن , والإمام أملك بالإقامة , فيتحمل مسؤولية التأكيد من دخول الوقت لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من أمّ الناس فأصاب الوقت , وأتم الصلاة , فله ولهم , ومن انتقص من ذلك  شيئاً , فعليه ولا عليهم " , رواه أبو داود وغيره عن عقبة ابن عامر . 
قال ابن وهب قلنا لمالك :  إن البيوت توارى في الفجر , والناس في المسجد , قال : يتحرون الفجر ويركعون " , وقال أشهب في المجموعة :" إن الصلاة بعد الوقت لمن بلي به أهون منه  قبله ".

والله أعلم

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

وعندنا في الأردن يظهر جلياً خطأ التوقيت الفلكي في صلاة الظهر! والمغرب!! والفجر!!!
*-* فأذان الظهر قبل الزَّوال!
*-* وأذان المغرب بعد غروب الشمس بمدة تترواح بين 6-10د صيفاً وشتاءاً.
وبسبب بدعة الأذان المُوحَّد(!) يؤذن المغرب في بعض المناطق وقرص الشمس لم يسقط بعد! كما شاهد ذلك الشيخ الألباني في منطقة ناعور الغربية في شهر رمضان!!
*-* وأذان الفجر الثاني قبل وقته بمدة تتراوح بين 20-30د صيفاً وشتاءاً.
فاحرص يا مسلم على عبادتك.

----------


## مروان الشلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين أشكركم على اثراء هذا الموضوع القيم الذي نعاني منه كثيرا 
وجزا الله أخي عبد القادر بن محي الدين خيرا وجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## ابو عبد الملك

يكفيني قول الله تعالى بعيدا عن المهاترات ، والقول بأن الأمة وهي في القرن الخامس عشر الهجري سنة 1429 لا تعرف ميعاد صلاتها ، إنها فتنة ، قال تعالى : {    وَمَا كَانَ اللّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }

----------


## جهاد هاني



----------


## أبو حارثة السلفي

قرأت هذا الموضوع من أوله إلى آخره، فوجدت فيه علماً وإخلاصاً وبحثاً عن الحق والصواب وحرصاً عليه. ولأنني أشتغل منذ خمس وثلاثين سنة بالأمرين معاً، علوم الفلك وعلوم الشريعة، فقد سمحت لنفسي بأن أعلّق عليه فيما أرجو أن يكون إضافة ذات نفع.

الذي أعتقده أنا أن هذه المسألة، أعني التحديد الدقيق لطلوع الفجر الصادق، من مسائل الاجتهاد والخلاف العمَلي (وليس الخلاف الفقهي بالتأكيد)؛ فليس تحديدُ هذا الوقت بسهولة تحديد وقت الظهر مثلاً، حين يكون ظل الشيء أقصر ما يكون، ولا وقت المغرب، حين يغيب قرص الشمس كله تحت أفق مُستَوٍ مفتوح (كأفق البحر أو الصحراء التي لا كثبان ولا مرتفعات فيها مثلاً...) فهذه كلها سهلة التحديد بلا لَبس ولا مجال فيها للفروق والاختلافات، فالشمس إذا غاب حاجبها واختفت تماماً في السادسة وست دقائق مثلاً فلا يمكن أن يدّعي أحدٌ أن وقت صلاة المغرب يدخل في السادسة وخمس دقائق، ولا يستطيع أحد أيضاً أن يدّعي أن الوقت لم يدخل في السادسة وسبع؛ إنه وقت دقيق محدَّد تحديداً صارماً (هذا مع ملاحظة أن يكون غياب الشمس تحت الأفق المستوي لا خلف جبل مرتفع أو بنايات عالية أو سواها مما يحجب الأفق).

أما الفجر الصادق فخبّروني: لو قال واحد إنه رآه في الرابعة وخمس وخمسين دقيقة، أفلا يستطيع آخر أن يحاجّه فيقول: أنا رأته عيناي في الرابعة وتسع وخمسين دقيقة؟ أو يقول آخر: أنا رأيته في الرابعة وتسع وأربعين؟ أي أن فرق الدقائق هنا لا يمكن تفنيده بصورة قطعية لأن طلوع الفجر ليس له مقياس فيزيائي صارم... إنه رؤية تراها عين الخبير فقط، وهي رؤية تتأثر بعوامل لا حصر لها: كدقة النظر، وصفاء السماء، واحتجاب القمر، وخلوّ الأفق من التضاريس المرتفعة (كالهِضاب والجبال)، وبُعد موقع الرصد عن الوهج الذي تسببه أضواء المدن المعاصرة.

إننا نقيم اليوم كلنا (أو جلنا) في مدن كبيرة يمتدّ وهج ضيائها عشرات الكيلومترات خارج حدودها، حتى إنني لأذكر أنني أردت رؤية مذنب هالي المشهور حين دنا من الأرض منذ اثنتين وعشرين سنة (وأنا أشتغل بالفلك منذ خمس وثلاثين سنة كما قلت لكم)، فخرجت من المدينة التي أقيم فيها وابتعدت عنها أكثر من أربعين كيلاً، ولكن شدة الوهج حرمتني رؤية المذنب حتى على هذا البعد الشاسع عن المدينة، فعدت خائباً. فهذه حقيقة علمية واقعية ينبغي أن يأخذها الإخوة الذين يخوضون في هذا الأمر في حسبانهم، وهي مسألة من شأنها أن تؤخر إحساس أعيننا بظهور الفجر نصف ساعة أو يزيد.

وماذا عن التضاريس؟ لنفرض أن ضوء الفجر "جرم" يمكن رصده مثل القمر، فلو أن القمر أشرق فوق الأفق المُستوي (أفق البحر) في الرابعة وثلاثين دقيقة مثلاً، فبعد كم من الوقت يشرق فوق هضبة ارتفاعها الزّاوي من موقع الرصد عشر درجات مثلاً؟ الجواب: بعد نحو أربعين دقيقة! أي أن تغيراً طفيفاً في التضاريس يمكن أن يؤخر "الرؤية البشرية" لولادة الفجر بأكثر من نصف ساعة!

فالخلاصة إذن: إن التحديد الدقيق للفجر الصادق يكاد يكون من المستحيلات إلا في ظروف تضاريسية وجوية ملائمة؛ فلما كان الأمر على ذلك اجتهد أهل العلم الشرعي في العصر الحاضر (أعني في القرن الأخير الذي تقدمت فيه العلوم نسبياً) ورأوا أن الأمر لن يحدَّد تحديداً صارماً يقي الأمة الخلاف إلا بتحديد طلوع الفجر ودخول الوقت اعتماداً على درجة انخفاض الشمس تحت الأفق. فكما هو معلوم فإن الأرض تدور حول نفسها من الغرب إلى الشرق، وكلما دارت ظهرت فوق الأفق من الناحية الشرقية الأجرامُ التي كانت مغيَّبة، الشمس والكواكب والنجوم، ونقول عندئذ إنها قد "أشرقت". ولما كانت الشمس أسطع هذه الأجرام فإن ضياءها يصل قبلها، فإذا ما اقتربت من الأفق اقتراباً كافياً بدأ هذا الضياء بالظهور رويداً رويداً، يبدأ ضعيفاً ثم يشتد ويقوى حتى تشرق الشمس نفسها أخيراً. فما هو القدر الذي إذا جاوزته الشمس وهي ترتفع من وراء الأفق كان قدراً كافياً ليطلع علينا الفجر؟ أو بعبارة علمية أدق: ما هو الانخفاض الزاوِيّ الأدنى للشمس الذي يسمح بطلوع الفجر؟

هذه مسألة بُحثت منذ نحو قرن من الزمان، وأحسب أنها بحثت أولاً في مصر واتُّفق على أن تحدَّد بتسع عشرة درجة، وهو الرأي الذي اعتُمد في تقويم أم القرى وأكثر تقاويم الجزيرة العربية وبلاد الشام فيما أعلم. أما في القارة الهندية وما حولها فقد حُدِّدت القيمة بثماني عشرة درجة، وهو الرأي الذي اعتمدته رابطة العالم الإسلامي؛ وعلى هذا يكون أكثر العالم الإسلامي قد اتفق على قيمة لانخفاض الشمس الزاوي تبلغ تسع عشرة درجة في حدها الأعلى وثماني عشرة درجة في حدها الأدنى، أي بفارق درجة واحدة. وكما نعلم فإن الدرجة الواحدة في القياس الزاوي تعادل أربع دقائق من الزمن (في اليوم 1440 دقيقة والدائرة فيها 360 درجة)، أي أن فرق الحساب بين أي منطقة وأخرى لا ينبغي أن يتجاوز أربع دقائق زيادة أو نقصاناً. فمن أين جاءت الدقائق الكثيرة التي نسمع عنها الآن؟ لقد جاءت من الفتاوى والملاحظات المتأخرة التي تم عرضها هنا في هذا الموضوع، ومن اجتهاد مسلمي أمريكا الشمالية (الإسنا) الذين اختاروا قيمة أكثر تحفظاً بكثير، وهي خمس عشرة درجة، وبذلك صار الفارق بين تقديرات هذا الفريق الجديد وبين أكثر التقاويم الإسلامية (ومنها التقويمان المصري والسعودي) أربع درجات، أو ما يعادل ست عشرة دقيقة من الزمن.

والآن سوف يسألني سائل: أيّ الاجتهادات أدق وأصوب؟ والجواب: أنا لا أعلم على وجه اليقين، غير أنني أميل إلى موافقة اجتهاد جمهور الأمة. و"الجمهور" هنا لا أعني به المصطلح الفقهي المعروف لكنه قريب منه، لأن أصحابه فريق واسع من علماء الشريعة والمساحة والجغرافيا الفلكية في عدد كبير من البلدان، وهو اجتهاد بقي محل رضا وقبول خلال قرن من الزمان أو نحوه. والذي يقوّي هذا المذهب في نفسي هو فهم ظاهر حديث صلاة الفجر المشهور المروي في الصحيحين والموطأ وأكثر كتب السنن بألفاظ متقاربة، والروايات كلها تُجمع على صفة مهمة هي أن النبي (صلى الله عليه وسلم) صلى الصبح بغلس، وانصرفت النسوة لا يُعرَفن من الغلس (أو لا يعرف بعضهن بعضاً في لفظ آخر)، وهذا لا يكون إلا في الظلمة الكاملة، فإن قليلاً من الإسفار يكشف لأي واحد وجهَ الذي يقابله فيتعرف عليه، فلزم إذن أن يكون منصرفه صلى الله عليه وسلم من الصلاة في ظلمة تامة. والصلاة لا بد لها من عشرين دقيقة على الأقل إلى نصف ساعة، يعرف ذلك كل من صلى خلف إمام سلفي متّبع لسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (والمأثور في الفجر التطويل، فكان عليه الصلاة والسلام يقرأ من أمثال سورة ق والسجدة والإنسان، إلخ، وكل هذا مروي في الأحاديث الصحيحة).

والآن ليقم كل واحد منا بتجربة بسيطة: نصلي الفجر في موضع بعيد عن العمران وعن أضواء المدن الكبيرة بحيث يمشي الاثنان معاً إلى المسجد فلا يستبين الواحد منهما وجه صاحبه من الظلمة، ولتكن هذه التجربة في ليلة استتر قمرها حتى تكون تجربة محكمة، ولنأخذ بالتوقيت الجديد المقترَح والمبني على حساب خمس عشرة درجة للشمس تحت الأفق (أو بعبارة أخرى: نؤخر الوقت ثلث ساعة عن توقيت أم القرى)، ولا بد من عشر دقائق على الأقل للوضوء والوصول إلى المسجد، فهذه نصف ساعة بعد دخول الوقت بتوقيت أم القرى، ثم نصلي الفجر صلاة سنّية فنوفيها حقها من القراءة والقيام والركوع والسجود والقعود، ثم لنخرج من المسجد وينظر بعضنا في وجوه بعض: هل نستبين الوجوه أم يعميها الغلس؟ الجواب محسوم بالتجربة؛ سترون أن الصبح قد أسفر حتى ليعرف الواحد صاحبه تمام المعرفة، هذا أمر مجرَّب مُشاهَد لا شك فيه، أفلا تجدونه إذن دليلاً على عدم صحة التقديرات الجديدة التي بالغ أصحابها في التأخير، وعلى صحة التقديرات القديمة التي قبلتها الأمة طوال قرن من الزمان؟

والكلمة الأخيرة التي أقولها في هذا المقام: ما دام الاختلاف قد وسع الأمة طوال القرون الماضية في مسألة مشابهة، وهي تحديد وقت دخول العصر، وقَبِل كل فريق اجتهاد الفريق الآخر فلم يدّعِ خطأه ولا دعا على المنابر إلى هجره والتحول عنه، فلماذا لا يسعنا مثل ذلك في الاجتهاد الحاضر في مسألة أصعب وهي تحديد دخول الفجر؟ وكما نعلم فإن الفرق بين اجتهاد أبي حنيفة واجتهاد بقية الفقهاء في تحديد وقت العصر كبير وقد يقترب في بعض الفصول والبلدان من ساعة كاملة، لأنه حدد الوقت ببلوغ ظل الشيء مثلَيه (سوى ظل الزوال) وحدده الجمهور ببلوغ ظل الشيء مثله (سوى ظل الزوال كذلك).

وهنا أجدني مضطراً إلى بيان رأيي بشأن إعلان مثل هذا الرأي على الملأ؛ فالذي أراه أنا أن أصحاب الرأي الجديد ما كان ينبغي لهم أن يثيروا بلبلة في عقول الناس بإذاعة مثل هذه المسألة، وإن يكن لهم العذر والأجر على اجتهادهم، أجر المجتهد المخطئ لا المصيب (هذا هو رأيي، ورأيي نفسه يحتمل الخطأ كذلك بطبيعة الحال، فهو اجتهاد مني لا أدّعي له كمال الصحة ومطلق الصواب). وأنا نفسي صنعت شيئاً من هذا الاجتهاد فيما مضى، فقد بقيت سنوات وأنا أعترض على خطأ إثبات دخول رمضان أو خروجه ودخول شوال (كلما وقع مثل هذا الخطأ في المملكة العربية السعودية التي أقيم فيها، وهو أمر كثير الوقوع)، وكنت أجهر بالاعتراض بالصوت العالي وأحث الناس حولي على عدم اتّباع الخطأ في حالة دخول شوال فأصوم يوم العيد وأدعو أهل بيتي إلى صيامه، ثم بدا لي أنني بهذا الاجتهاد تركت الأفضل ووقعت في المَفضول، لأن الاستمرار في مثل هذه الدعوات يثير البلبلة ويفرق أمر الأمة، ووحدة الأمة من الأصول الكبرى في الدين، وتفريق أمرها من الكبائر ومن نتائجه الفشل وذهاب الريح وضياع البركة. وهذا كله ينطبق على القضية التي نتناولها بحديثنا هنا، فهي تجعل الناس فرقاً بعضهم مع هذا الرأي فيها وبعضهم عليه... وإن شئتم أن تروا ضرر مثل هذا الخلاف فوسّعوه وانقلوه إلى عشر مسائل أخريات، ثم انظروا كيف ينشغل الناس بالخلاف وتنقسم الأمة إلى فرق وطوائف.

لقد وقع مثل هذا الخلاف في تاريخنا مراراً، ولعله وقع لأسباب تبلغ في وزنها مبلغ مسألة إثبات دخول وقت الفجر، ولعله كان لأسباب أتفه أو أبلغ، لا يهم السبب، لكن النتيجة كانت دائماً في غير مصلحة الأمة وفي غير خدمة الدين؛ لذلك صرت أميل إلى التردد ألف مرة قبل إثارة أي مسألة من شأنها أن تضعف وحدة الأمة المسلمة أو تؤدي بها إلى مزيد من الانقسام، إلا أن تكون مسألة من مسائل العقيدة التي لا مساومة فيها ولا مهادنة، فعندئذ لا بد من ظهور الحق لأن الحق لا يتعدد، وما كان غير الحق فهو الباطل الذي ينبغي أن يتميز ويتميز أهله.

أرجو أن أكون في هذه الكلمة ناصحاً مخلصاً، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.

----------


## أبو عائدة الشامي

جزى الله أخانا أبا حارثة على مشاركته العلمية النافعة.. شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## محمّد الأمين

> وبسبب بدعة الأذان المُوحَّد(!) يؤذن المغرب في بعض المناطق وقرص الشمس لم يسقط بعد!


الله المستعان. أذان موحّد وخطبة موحّدة بدع محدثة جديدة ابتليت بها هذه الأمة.

----------


## محمد بن حسين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ...  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
نحن في ليبيا حسم الأمر مهندسو الفلك  في الصلاة  واعتقد أن صحيح موافق للواقع وأختلف معهم في تحديد شهر رمضان

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله في الاخ الكريم على هذا الموضوع المهم 
وهذه رسالة لشيخ تقي الدين الهلالي في المسألة 
http://www.mahaja.com/library/books/book/173
وعندنا في المغرب نصلي ولم يظهر حتى الفجر الكاذب 
لكن ان اتضح يقينا بان صلاة الفجر قبل وقتها هل نصلي صلاة الجماعة في المسجد ونعتبرها نافلة
ونعيد صلاة الفجر في المنزل في وقتها ام نكتفي بالصلاة في المنزل وترك الصلاة في المسجد 
المرجوا من المشايخ التوضيح

----------


## أبو شهاب التلمساني

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
أرجو من الاخوة طلبة العلم أن يبينوا حكم الصلاة في المسجد الذي يؤذن فيه للصبح على حسب التقويم المعروف مع العلم أنهم يأخرون الإقامة حوالي 20/25 دقيقة ؟
( و بذلك يكون الأذان قد أذن قبل دخول الوقت وهذا على الرأي القائل بخطأ التوقيت الحالي )

----------


## عدنان البخاري

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  الأخ الكريم أبوشهاب.. هل إقامة الصلاة (بعد 20 أو25 دقيقة) تكون بعد دخول وقت الفجر (الصحيح) أم قبله؟

----------


## أبو شهاب التلمساني

> الأخ الكريم أبوشهاب.. هل إقامة الصلاة (بعد 20 أو25 دقيقة) تكون بعد دخول وقت الفجر (الصحيح) أم قبله؟


في الحقيقة أنا لا أعلم ، فلقد سألت مستفتيا لا معقبا و لكن أغلب الاخوة الذين يقولون بخطأ التوقيت الحالي يقولون بأن الوقت الصحيح يدخل بعد20 دقيقة.

----------


## عدنان البخاري

> في الحقيقة أنا لا أعلم ، فلقد سألت مستفتيا لا معقبا و لكن أغلب الاخوة الذين يقولون بخطأ التوقيت الحالي يقولون بأن الوقت الصحيح يدخل بعد20 دقيقة.


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أخي المبارك.. لو حصل لك يقين بأنَّ الوقت الصحيح بعد الأذان الحالي بـ(20) دقيقة، والصلاة تقام بعدها فصلاتك  من حيث صحَّتها وجماعتك صحيحةٌ حينئذٍ.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  لكن تبقى إشكالات؛ من جهة ظنِّ النَّاس فيك -وأنت محل قدوةٍ لهم- أنَّك تصحِّح وقت الأذان الخاطيء، وما يحصل من ترك الراتبة لزومًا، وما قد يحصل أحيانًا من وسوسة واشتباهٍ في كون أداء الصلاة قد يقع قبل الوقت بدقيقةٍ أونحوها.. والله المستعان!

----------


## أبو شهاب التلمساني

> أخي المبارك.. لو حصل لك يقين بأنَّ الوقت الصحيح بعد الأذان الحالي بـ(20) دقيقة، والصلاة تقام بعدها فصلاتك من حيث صحَّتها وجماعتك صحيحةٌ حينئذٍ.
>  لكن تبقى إشكالات؛ من جهة ظنِّ النَّاس فيك -وأنت محل قدوةٍ لهم- أنَّك تصحِّح وقت الأذان الخاطيء، وما يحصل من ترك الراتبة لزومًا، وما قد يحصل أحيانًا من وسوسة واشتباهٍ في كون أداء الصلاة قد يقع قبل الوقت بدقيقةٍ أونحوها.. والله المستعان!


بارك الله فيك أخي عدنان على الاجابة .

----------


## أنس ع ح

أودّ أن أتحف هذا الموضوع وهذه المسألة - التي أسأل الله أن يفرّج همّها - بأن أضع رابط لتحميل 
دراسة مشروع الشفق لمدينة الملك عبدالعزيز مصوّرة , وذلك على الرابط التالي : 
http://www.box.net/shared/851ndq6o0c

----------


## بنت الخير

هذا موضوع قديم قدم رسالة عبد الملك الكليب التي نشرها سنة 1981م
وقد أثير بمصر سنة 1988م بنشره في مجلة لواء الاسلام
وحدثت مشاكل عدة في شتى المدن المصرية ، وحدثت فتن وخلافات ، وأذكر أن الشيخ أبا بكر الجزائري نزل الاسكندرية في أوائل التسعينات واستضافه شيوخ السلفية بها وخرجوا إلى الفضاء فاتفقوا على عدم دقة موعد أذان الفجر.
وقد قام العديد من العلماء بتتبع ذلك بالرؤية البصرية ، وقد سألت بعضهم عن حقيقة الأمر بعد المشاهدة البصرية ، فأجابني بأن التوقيت للأذان غير دقيق ، لكن مقدار الخطأ ليس ثابتًا ، وهو يختلف باختلاف الوقت من السنة صيفًا وشتاء ، والخطأ في التوقيت بين التحديد الفلكي والمشاهدة البصرية يتفاوت من الصفر إلى العشرين دقيقة ، باختلاف الوقت صيفًا وشتاءً .
وقد اتصلت بهذا الشيخ حفظه الله في رمضان الماضي وسألته عن مقدار الخطأ في توقيت أذان الفجر ، فأجابني بأنه بمقدار أربع دقائق تقريباً، ولما طلبت منه التحديد الدقيق أجابني بأن التحديد الدقيق مستحيل. وطلب مني متابعة غروب قرص الشمس وأذان المغرب لمدة ثلاثة أيام متتالية.
فلما صنعت ذلك فوجئت بالأذان وقرص الشمس لم يغب تماما في اليوم الأول ، وفي الثاني غاب القرص تماما قبل الأذان ، وفي الثالث غاب القرص مع الأذان ، وكان مقدار الخطأ بين غياب القرص والأذن تأخيراً بعشرين ثانية، وتقديما بعشر ثوان.
وقد حاولت التصال بالشيخ حفظه الله تعالى هذا العام لكن لم أتمكن ، ولعل هاتفه تغير رقمه ، ولكن أظن الخطأ والتأخير في التوقيت في رمضان هذا العام مقارب لرمضان الماضي . والله أعلم

----------


## سالم سليم أبوسليم

بصراحة تامة ..
ومع  احترامي  الفائق للمشككين بالتقويم, أقول :
الأصل بقاء ماكان على ما كان . واليقين لا يزول بالشك .
ووجود بحوث أو دراسات ونحو ذلك أمر طيب ولكن لا يعني ذلك التخلي مباشرة عما كان عليه العمل من عمل الثقات,والتفاف الناس عليه حتى يأتي أمر أوضح مما عليه الناس.
أما إثارة البلبلة والأخذ والرد بموضوع لم ينضج بعد فهو أمر أرى أنه غير مناسب.
والأنسب هو يترك حتى ينضج تماماً. ويتفق عليه أهل الحل والعقد ثم يثار.
وليس كلام ورؤية الاخرين أولى من الأولين.
الامر الثاني :
ألاحظ بعض طلبة العلم وحتى بعض الشيوخ إذا مرت به مسألة تتعلق بالأفق خرج ليرى بنفسه؟؟!.
وعجبي منذ متى وأنت ترى الشمس وهي تغرب أو تشرق؟
أكاد أجزم أن بعضاً من هؤلاء يمر عليه الشهران والثلاثة وقد اكثر ولم ينظر للأفق أو يحدق بطلوع الشمس أو غروبها,فضلاً عن طلوع الفجر.
وهذا إذا استبعدنا الغبار والاضواء التي تملأ الأفق. مما يحد من الرؤية الحقيقية.
ومن الطريف الذي يذكر...
أني كنت عند أخٍ لي عزيز في المسجد وكان الوقت قبيل طلوع شمس الخامس والعشرين من رمضان,فقال هيا لنرى الشمس عند طلوعها فإن من علاماتها أنها تخرج ولا شعاع لها.
وانتظرنا فلما طلعت الشمس قال لي الله أكبر صدق حدسي... أنظر... إن الشمس لا شعاع لها كنت متوقعا أنها ليلة القدر فإذا هي هي.والدليل .......إلخ 
فقلت يا أخي ما هي آخر مرة رأيت فيها الشمس طالعة ؟
وهل كنت كلما رأيتها تدقق في قوة شعاعها لتعرف أن لها الآان شعاعها مختلف؟؟!!
فقال هاه.
هذا في طلوع شمس وضوئها فكيف بطلوع فجر تختلف فيه الأماكن والفصول عن بعض. ويحتاج لخبرة ومراس طويل حتى يكون حاذقاً بمعرفة الأفق. وأقصد معرفة عملية.
وأما الجرأة والتسرع فما أسهلهما على الجاهل لأنهما لا يحتاجان لعلم

أرجو أن تكون فكرتي وصلت وليعذرني الإخوة على الإطالة.
وهي في النهاية وجهة نظر. والله الموفق.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

للمتابعة، وبارك الله في الجميع على المشاركات الطيبة

----------


## محمّد الأمين

> بصراحة تامة ..
> ومع  احترامي  الفائق للمشككين بالتقويم, أقول :
> الأصل بقاء ماكان على ما كان . واليقين لا يزول بالشك ..


الذي وضع التقويم قد اعترف أنه أخطأ وأمر بتصحيحه فهل تريد يقيناً أكثر من هذا بخطأ التقويم؟ ولماذا تريد أن تكون ملكياً أكثر من الملك؟!!

----------


## أبو عثمان السلفي

*[JUSTIFY]إذا كان غروب الشمس يحتاج إلى دليل؛ فهي مشكلة!!![/JUSTIFY]*

----------


## نضال مشهود

هل من جديد في هذا الموضوع ؟

----------


## أنس ع ح

في الحقيقة أنا أعِد منتدى الألوكة بتوضيح هذه المسألة توضيحاً جلياً بإذن الله وتوفيقه ...

----------


## أبو سليمان التميمي

هل من جديد بارك الله فيكم

----------


## حمد

صورة أخرى للفجر الصادق :

----------


## محمّد الأمين

جزاك الله خيرا على إدراج الصورة

----------


## صالح الطريف

الأحناف في بلاد العجم يصلون في آخر الوقت ........!!!!!!!!!!!!
مثلا الظهر عند الثالثة ، والعصر عند السادسة ، والعشاء عند العاشرة والنصف ، والفجر قبل طلوع الشمس بربع ساعة ..........

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

> الأحناف في بلاد العجم يصلون في آخر الوقت ........!!!!!!!!!!!!
> مثلا الظهر عند الثالثة ، والعصر عند السادسة ، والعشاء عند العاشرة والنصف ، والفجر قبل طلوع الشمس بربع ساعة ..........


كيف عرفت؟ ولماذا يفعلونه؟

----------


## بذل الخير

هل من جديد بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## اسر

*البشر بتصحيح وقت صلاتي العشاء والفجر*

http://www.alukah.net/Library/0/24487/

----------


## خالد الروقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لاتزال هذه القضية تثار على أكثر من صعيد .. وعلى أكثر من جهة .. لكن الشيء الذي يُغفل عنه أو نادرا ما يطرق بابه هو : أن التحديد التام يعتبر من الأساليب الرياضية الحتمية : معادلات رياضية حتمية . وهي معروف عنها أنها تحتوي على نسبة خطأ معينة لا يستخلصها إلا المتعمق في الرياضيات ، وخصوصا حينما تقاس تلك المعادلات وتدرس سلوك ظاهرة لا خطية غير تكرارية . 
الصلاة ومواقيتها مبنية على افتراضة أنها نظام خطي فيسهل قياسها بالمعادلات الرياضية الخطية والصحة نسبتها عالية ؛ طبعا متى ما كان واضعها ( أعني المعادلات ) عالما بشروطها الشرعية . المعادلات الرياضية الخطية أيا كان ما تقيسه بها تحمل في ثنايا نتائجها أخطاء حتى ولو كان مؤداها صحيحا ، والأخطاء توصف بأنها لا تؤثر على النتيجة ( نتيجة النظام المقاس سلوكه ) .  
مثلا : مواعيد المد والجزر و مواعيد الخسوف والكسوف أنظمة تعتبر خطية خصوصا مواعيد الخسوف والكسوف ، لكن مقاييسها الرياضية تحمل أخطاء معينة لا تؤثر على وضع النتيجة المنتظرة من ذلك النظام الخطي . ودرجة الصحة التامة لا يبلغها عقل بشري أبدا في مجال الرياضيات وما تدرسه أعني .  
صحة الحسابات الفلكية أخذها بعض الفلكيين العرب والأسف يعتصرني على أنها صحيحة تامة .
بل هي تحمل أخطاء كثيرة لكن نظامية الظاهرة وفرت موافقة الحسابات لها . 
المعادلة الرياضية إذا قمنا بصياغتها على ظاهرة معينة فإننا نهمل عناصر كثيرة من حساباتنا كي نركز على تلك الظاهرة
بما يسمى بـ التجريد . وإذا صحت النتائج عبر مقاييس المعادلة فإن الواقع الرياضي الصارم يقول : 
صحت النتائج لأن العناصر الغير مرصودة عند دراسة الظاهرة لم تؤثر في النتائج . 
مواعيد الكسوف والخسوف والشروق والغروب تحتمل في ثنايا رصدها رياضيا أخطاء لا يُدرى متى تؤثر تلك الأخطاء في
النتائج . وهذا يجب أن يكون أحد أهم الأسس التي تربطنا بالله جل وعلا ، ولا تجعلنا نتكل كثيرا على ما توصلنا إليه من علم . فهو لا شيء ولا يخلو من الخطأ أبدا . 
العلم الرياضي كله لم يجب على هذا السؤال حتى الآن وربما لن يجيب عليه والله أعلم :
ما سبب صحة توقعات مواعيد الشروق والغروب مثلا ، هل لأن المعادلات الرياضية ضبطت الظاهرة ضبطا تاما أم أن الظاهرة هي فقط وافقت المعادلات الرياضية وبدت لنا كالصحيحة ؟ 
هذا السؤال يفضي بنا إلى أن ما وصل إليه الإنسان من علم لا يعد شيئا يذكر . 
ملخص الكلام : لا تنكروا كثيرا على واضعي التواقيت الحالية فأنتم وإياهم سواء في استخدام المعادلات الرياضية القطعية .
وجميعكم يقيس نظاما خطيا تكراريا . لكن الفارق شرعيا في ظنكم ( لا ظني ) هو الاقتراب من سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من عدمه . 
مع أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ورد عنه التبكير في صلاة الفجر وتأخيرها أحيانا . كما ورد في البخاري رحمه الله والسنن . ومع التأخير والتقديم يكون وضع الصيام قد حسم .. فلم الخلاف إذن وعلام ؟ 
كشكل رياضي رقمي حسابي : هم يقتربون من الصحة في فترة معينة وتبتعدون أنتم عنها وهم يبتعدون عن الصحة في فترة معينة وتقتربون أنتم منها . 
ما كان الله ليضيع إيمان خلقه والحمد لله أن دين الإسلام سهل ميسر . نسأل الله تعالى القبول والهدى والرشاد لنا ولكم جميعا.

----------


## محمد يحيي عبد الفتاح

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=260183
مشروع تقويم التقويم (1)
هو خلاصة أبحاث  علمية شرعية فيزيقية تهدف إلى تصحيح الأخطاء الجلية  الواقعة في التقاويم  الحالية التي تحدد مواقيت الصلوات الخمس اليومية في  سائر أنحاء الجمهورية  بل وفي معظم الأقطار الإسلامية، وخاصةًصلاة الفجر  التي قد تبطل بالكلية حين  يؤذن و يقام لها قبل وقتها بفترة زمنية، والله  المستعان على هذه البليَّة.

والهدف منه :
تنبيه  الأمة إلى الخلل اليقيني الواقع في التقويم الحالي لمواقيت الصلاة  وبخاصةٍ  الفجر والعشاء وما يترتب عليه من ضرر جسيم بعبادتي الصلاة والصوم،  مع دحض  جميع الشبهات والاعتراضات بالأدلة والبراهين الواضحات، ودعوة  الأزهر الشريف  إلى استئناف الأبحاث التي توقفت ربما لأسباب مادية، مع  تقديم بعض الحلول  العاجلة والآجلة للقضاء على تلك المشكلة المعضلة، والله  مولانا ونعم  النصير.

نتشرف بزيارتكم على صفحة البحث على الفيس بوك ، وتسجيل إعجابكم بها إذا حدث
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...1061850&type=1

رابط البحث من هنا
http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=136081

http://www.archive.org/download/Fajr...Fajr_Sadek.pdf

----------


## أبوموسى المصري

أرجو من الإخوة الأفاضل زيارة هذا الموضوع

http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....C7%E1%DD%CC%D1

----------


## أبوموسى المصري

> http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=260183
> مشروع تقويم التقويم (1)
> هو خلاصة أبحاث  علمية شرعية فيزيقية تهدف إلى تصحيح الأخطاء الجلية  الواقعة في التقاويم  الحالية التي تحدد مواقيت الصلوات الخمس اليومية في  سائر أنحاء الجمهورية  بل وفي معظم الأقطار الإسلامية، وخاصةًصلاة الفجر  التي قد تبطل بالكلية حين  يؤذن و يقام لها قبل وقتها بفترة زمنية، والله  المستعان على هذه البليَّة.
> 
> والهدف منه :
> تنبيه  الأمة إلى الخلل اليقيني الواقع في التقويم الحالي لمواقيت الصلاة  وبخاصةٍ  الفجر والعشاء وما يترتب عليه من ضرر جسيم بعبادتي الصلاة والصوم،  مع دحض  جميع الشبهات والاعتراضات بالأدلة والبراهين الواضحات، ودعوة  الأزهر الشريف  إلى استئناف الأبحاث التي توقفت ربما لأسباب مادية، مع  تقديم بعض الحلول  العاجلة والآجلة للقضاء على تلك المشكلة المعضلة، والله  مولانا ونعم  النصير.
> 
> نتشرف بزيارتكم على صفحة البحث على الفيس بوك ، وتسجيل إعجابكم بها إذا حدث
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...1061850&type=1
> ...


جزاك الله عنا خيرا يا أخ محمد 
وبارك الله فيك وسددك وهداك
آمين

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

لابد من الاحتياط في مثل هذه الأمور ؛ فنؤخر الصلاة ونمسك عند الفجر المعمول به في التقويم ، لا سيما وأن الأمر غير مجزوم به.

----------


## محمّد الأمين

السلام عليكم

سألت فضيلة الشيخ سعد الخثلان: يزعم البعض أنكم تراجعتم عما في "دراسة الشفق"؟ فقال: غير صحيح ولم أتراجع عن رأيي


https://twitter.com/saad_alkhathlan/...23400727326720

----------


## أحمد القلي

*قد أفتى كبار العلماء كالفوازن وصالح آل الشيخ  وسعد الشثري بأن التوقيت صحيح , وأن هؤلاء الذين يدعون أنه خاطئ هم مشككون , لا يلتفت الى قولهم ,
و قد ثبت في الصحيح أن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام صلى الصبح بجمع قبل ميقاتها كما قال ابن مسعود , وقد حمله العلماء العارفون أن المقصود أنه بكر بها فصلاها مع أول بزوغ للفجر أي ظهور أول خيط أبيض , وهذا أمر دقيق خفي قد يدركه بعض الناس وبخفى على آخرين , لذلك قال ابن مسعود ((ثُمَّ صلَّى الْفَجْرَ حِينَ طلَعَ الفَجْرُ قائِلٌ يَقُولُ طلَعَ الْفَجْرُ وقائِلٌ يقُولُ لَمْ يَطْلُعِ الْفَجْرُ))
هؤلاء هم الصحابة , اختلفوا بمحضر النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام , فكيف بمن بعدهم ؟
لذلك فمن قال أن الفجر لا يطلع الا بعد ثلث ساعة أو أكثر أو أقل ففجره الذي يعنيه هو الذي ينتشر ضوؤه ويبصره كل الناس 
أما الطلوع الأول فانه دقيق خفي قد لايبصره كثير منهم 
فلا داعي لتخطئة الأمة*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> السلام عليكم
> 
> سألت فضيلة الشيخ سعد الخثلان: يزعم البعض أنكم تراجعتم عما في "دراسة الشفق"؟ فقال: غير صحيح ولم أتراجع عن رأيي
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/saad_alkhathlan/...23400727326720


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
*تنبيه هام
*
*أشيع عن الشيخ سعد بن تركى الخثلان -حفظه الله- أنه تراجع عن موقفه من قضية تخطئة التقاويم، وهو حاليا يقول بصحة التقويم.*
*فدعاني ذلك إلى مراسلة الشيخ ، فأجاب -حفظه الله وبارك فيه-* 
*فهذا نص رسالتي والرد عليها :*

*نص الرسالة :(السلام عليكم شيخنا المفضال ، وبعد؛*
*مراسلكم هو أبو موسى المصري صاحب بحث {توقيت الفجر بين التخطئة والتصويب }،* 
*أرجو من فضيلتكم بيان موقفكم النهائي من مسألة التقاويم لأني نقلت عنكم القول بالتخطئة وأحد الأفاضل أخبرني بتراجعكم عن هذا القول ، وبيان السبب إن صح التراجع لعلنا ننتفع فالحق أحق أن يتبع.*
*محبكم/ أبو موسى المصري)*

*رد الشيخ :( لم أتراجع البتة لكن طلب مني (الشيخ فلان .. لم أستجز الشيخ في تصريح اسم الطالب ) عدم الحديث عن الموضوع في وسائل الإعلام فوعدته بألا أبتديء أما إذا سئلت فلا يجوز لي أن أكتم حقا أعتقده ، جزاك الله خيرا استمر في جهودك فالأمة بحاجة إلى من يصحح لها ميقات هذه العبادة )ا.هـ*http://majles.alukah.net/t90783/

----------


## أحمد القلي

الشيخ الذي أمره بالكف عن الخوض في هذا الأمر هو المفتي العام عبد العزيز آل الشيخ , وهذا الأمر لجميع المشككين والمخطئين , 
وهذا كلام لمعالي الشيخ الفوزان وفيه الرد على المشككين ووصف هاته التخطئة بأنها كذب وبهتان 



وهذا كلام الشيخ الخثلان في بعض فتاواه التي أشار فيها الى ثيوته على رأيه 



وويوجد كلام لجماعة من العلماء يثبتون صحة التقويم وخطأ المشككين , منهم المفتي العام , وكذا صالح آل الشيخ , ومحمد بن هادي المدخلي وسعد الشثري

----------

